# Prender luz por sonido (aplauso)



## shocky (Sep 27, 2006)

Bueno aqui coloco un circuito. Esta en ingles, particularmente no lo he probado, pero parece ser un buen circuito.
Saludos



> Hand Clap Electronic Control
> Circuit operation is as follows. A single hand clap will be picked up by the electric mic which is coupled through C1 into the op amp IC1. The ouput of IC1 triggers the 555 IC timer IC2 which is configured as a monostable multivibrater. The trigger pulse is stretched by IC2 and outputs a pulse to IC3 a D type flip flop. Because of the three state counter arrangement of IC3, two sharp claps are required before IC3 will output a high to Q1 which will turn on K1 relay and any device connected to K1's switch contacts. Two more claps will clock IC3 again and will turn off Q1 and any device connected to the K1's contacts. I had my unit connected to my xmas tree lights so that I wouldn't have to crawl behid the tree to turn the lights on and off. Sensitivity for the circuit is R3 and should be adjusted so that the circuit ignores normal room noise


----------



## VichoT (Sep 27, 2006)

Holas. shocky. perdona pero no le creo mucho al circuito el 741 esta como amplificador y no veo ninguna especie de filtro que discrimine entre un aplauso  y un grito por ejemplo. te imaginas  tener esto asi en una pieza mientras se conversa. la luz estaria apagándose y encendiéndose cada vez que alguien dice algo.

Perdona micheltro. nunca he hecho nada por el estilo. pero entiendo que debe haber un filtro paso banda antes que nada. el resto del circuito sin problemas.

BYE!


----------



## shocky (Sep 28, 2006)

Vichot. Tienes razon no hay ningun filtro. El capacitor esta para acoplar la alterna y luego va directo al amplificador. Este compara la amplitud de la señal con una tension de referencia que viene del divisor resistivo.
Pero si uno grita o hace algun ruido que supere dicha tensión, en teoria tambien se activara.
Micheltro, si lo armas despues dinos que tal funciona gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## malc32 (Oct 12, 2006)

Yo ya arme este circuito hace tiempo y funciona, pero despues me di cuenta que hay una falla de diseño para ser mas preciso en la sensibilidad del microfono.

Funciona bien cuando hablas no se activa solo al aplaudir y al escuchar musica y al cerrar la puerta o cuando te tocan la puerta, etc, etc... despues de cierto tiempo se vuelve un poco molesto es por eso que en vez de aplauso lo hice con infrarrojo que sale mas bonito siempre y cuando no tengas tu tele al costado. bye.


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2006)

pues cuendo arme el cto. no funciono, el flip flop es CMOS y no lo sabia supongo que fue por eso; nunca lo sabre, lo que si estoy seguro es que consume mucha corriente, al ver que no funcionaba diseñe muy propio cto. y si jalaba, meti el 386( mas potencia jejeje) tambien el 555 y un 7473 y la etapa de potencia era con un triac. Creo que al final esa fue la unica mejora. 

Pero lo que he estado pensado es hacer con un PIC ( un PIC AXE para ser mas precisos) son faciles de programar y tiene entradas analogicas, ademas de que consumen poca corriente por ser CMOS.

pero bueno, es solo un comentario

Saludos


----------



## leo_mustaine (Nov 4, 2006)

Hola muchachos yo tengo el circuito que cumple con esta funcion de encender y apagar con una palmada, pero no lo he probado. El archivo que les paso está en Word bien completo. La revista de donde lo saque es de confianza ya que he probado varios circuitos de la misma y funcionaron perfectamente.


Saludos..


----------



## malc32 (Nov 5, 2006)

en verdad hay muchas derivaciones del circuito, la activacion por infrarrojos, mas o menos deber seguir esto http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Interface/ir_switch.htm pero puedes cambiar varias cosas por ejemplo el 7474 lo reemplace por un 4013 y no me preocupe del receptor de infrarrojo solo le puse uno cualquiera, al fin y al cabo debe recibir algo no?

Funciona con cualquier control remoto de la tele. por lo menos de los mas comunes


----------



## Fabio Rojas (Nov 15, 2006)

Compañeros, use el primer circuito propuesto aqui aproximadamente un mes, por lo cual he de decirles que funciona bién, pero como todo no es perfecto, bién dichos por unos no tiene un filtro, que se aplique especificamente a los aplausos, un ejemplo era que tocaban el timbre en mi casa y se activaba, otro era que mi perro ladraba y lo mismo, y lo peor es que despues de un tiempo de no usarlo, como una noche, al día siguiente fallaba por la primera activación, pero el resto del día funciona bién, quien crea que puede solucionar esto, bienvenido sea, por cierto ese circuito para quien no sepa de electronica y para chicanear es perfecto.


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2006)

una variante

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/relay4.html

habría que agregarle la basculación

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2007)

Encendido por sonido de aplausos:

This circuit has been designed to respond only to two hand claps which occur
in (relatively) quick succession, and to ignore one hand clap or even continuous
clapping, as well as most other sounds which normally have a lower frequency
contents than a hand clap. Even so, the system is not foolproof but is
should be adequate for simple domestic applications such as switching lights on
and off. The circuit diagram and the accompanying timing diagram will be discussed
briefly to explain the basic operation of the circuit.
The sound picked up by the electret microphone is first amplificadorfied to a level
suitable for further processing. This is done with two inverters from a 4049 IC,
which is normally listed as a ‘hex inverter’ package. By connecting high
value feedback resistors between the input and output of each inverter, and
coupling the inverters with a capacitor (C3), a primitive but otherwise perfectly
adequate analogue amplificadorfier is created. The value of capacitor C2 at the amplificadorfier
input is such that only higher frequency sounds are amplificadorfied. The amplificadorfier output
signal is ‘squared’ before being used to charge C4 via D1. The final two inverters
from the 4049 package, IC1e and IC1f, are configured to act as a Schmitt trigger.
The first inverter of this pair produces a negative pulse each time a sound of
sufficient amplitude is picked up by the microphone. The duration of this pulse
is determined by that of the sound and the values of C4-R6 which are chosen to
ensure that the output will only go high when the sound ceases. The final
inverter produces a corresponding positive pulse.
The rising edge of the Schmitt trigger output signal is differentiated by C6-R9
producing a positive going pulse when the sound ceases. This triggers monostable
IC2a built around one half of a 4013 dual D flip-flop. If a second pulse appears
on D3 after the first one has ceased, while the output of the monostable is still
high, the clock input of toggle flip-flop IC2b will go high causing the Q output
to go high and T1 to be turned on. Consequently relay Re1 is energized and the
load is switched on and will remain on until a valid clap command is received
(toggle function). 
LED D1 is connected to the Q output of IC2a and will indicate the time slot
available for the two successive claps. The circuit is best powered from a mains
adaptor set to achieve about 12 V DC output voltage when loaded with 40 mA plus
the relay coil current. 


R1: 10k	R5: 330k		R6: 4,7M		R9: 10k
R10:1k		R12:10k		R11:470k		R2: 100k
R3: 1M		R8: 470k		R14:150		C2: 1n
C3: 100n	C5: 1n			C6: 1n			C4: 100n
R4: 22k	R7: 47k		D1: 1N4148		D4: 1N4148
T1: BC547B	R13:4k7		D6: 1N4148		C8: 470uF 16V
C1: 100uF 25V	D5: 8V2		C7: 2,2uF 16V


----------



## claudio2902 (Oct 31, 2007)

Disculpen la ignorancia en el tema, para partir no se nada de electronica y llegue a esta pagina buscando información para un proyecto en mi universidad, estudio ingenieria civil industrial y mi pregunta es la siguiente, esto sirve para implementarlo en un adaptador que pueda colocarse en cualquier bombilla (ampolleta) comun y corriente.
Reitero las disculpas y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2007)

La salida de ambos circuitos es con relee, puede alimentar con este luces o incluso un motor.

Ah, Bienvenido !


----------



## megahertzon (Ene 21, 2008)

yo diseñe este circuito, lo q puedo decir es q utiliza una fuente ligada a la red(sin transformador reductor ni nada), utilizo un opamp de fuente unica el cual utilizo una etapa de filtro pasa altas, pero debido al GBW se convierte en pasabando, utilizo un pic12f675 para discriminar los dos aplausos. Este circuito q diseñe funciona con dos aplausos seguidos, no lo molestan otros ruidos ni la musica y tiene alta sensibilidad.


----------



## laprast (Ene 22, 2008)

leo_mustaine dijo:
			
		

> Hola muchachos yo tengo el circuito que cumple con esta funcion de encender y apagar con una palmada, pero no lo he probado. El archivo que les paso está en Word bien completo. La revista de donde lo saque es de confianza ya que he probado varios circuitos de la misma y funcionaron perfectamente.
> 
> 
> Saludos..



Hola leo_mustaine:
Tengo una cuestión para preguntarte:
Se supone que este circuito lo tendras que situar al lado del interruptor de la luz del salon (o de otra habitación). Por lo tanto seria un problema poder conseguir 12 voltios de continua en un espacio tan pequeño. Habria que disponer de una fuente conmutada o algo parecido no?. Que propuesta planteas?

Por otra parte voy a intentar montar dicho circuito primero con el multisim, y si responde bien lo hare en una placa convencional. Ya os contare. Saludos

Ah! Se me olvidaba. Como puedo introducir un micrófono en el multisim? He estao mirando la lista de componentes y no aparece ninguno. Habria alguna manera de "simular" uno?


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2008)

Hola... este tama esta algo largo y me siento mal por alargarlo mas pero, encontre este y no se si jale, creo que seria bueno cambiarle la etapa de potencia por triac,asi consumiria menos corriente.
saludos

http://www.redcircuits.com/Page88.htm


----------



## Manonline (Feb 24, 2008)

En el foro hace un tiempo publicaron estos proyectos... sino mal recuerdo, entre uno de ellos esta el encendido por aplauso

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9963.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/proyectos-varios-6036/

salu2,
mano.


----------



## javieross (Ago 14, 2008)

Esta muy interesante el foro; soy un joven estudiante de ingenieria Electrónica, y necesito aberiguar para realizarlo como proyecto, y seria interesante saber si funciona con corriente alterna de 120V y 60 Hz.

Muchisimas gracias.

Si escojo este proyecto, luego les cuento como me fue.


----------



## yagui_35 (Oct 29, 2008)

holas amigos de foro es mi primer aporte, la  verdad si bien hay muchos circuitos nadie supo decir si hay alguno que definitivamente funcione solo con aplausos¡¡
bueno yo tengo simulado uno q publicaron hace un tiempo,lo tengo en live wire,suplante el microf. por un tirsistor, y sirve de base para imprimir la placa
PD: yo no arme el circuito todavia, no estoy seguro de que funque, ayuda¡¡¡

ah y una cosita, es muy dificil conseguir un microf, electrst de 3patas , no se puede adaptar uno de 2 patas?


----------



## yagui_35 (Oct 29, 2008)

cuentame como es eso anthony, porq por lo que entiendo hasta el momento un electret de 3 patas adaptado a 2 no funca..
ademas hablando ahora del .doc q postee recien , si te fijas bien en el grafico de la conexion estan mal ubicos los pines 13, 2, 4, 6 y 1 del CD4013 CMOS que utiliza el circuito , comparalo con cualquier datashet de cualquier 4013 y veras lo que te digo, eso es una contra total a la hora de diseñar el circuito con el PBC wizard


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 30, 2008)

Si lees un poco, esos electrecs de 3 patas se conectan de la siguiente forma..!

1.- Vcc
2.- SIG
3.- Gnd

Esto se debe a que este mic posee un amplificador interno..!


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 30, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Para distinguir entre un aplauso y otros sonidos, un filtro no sera util.
de ningun tipo: ni pasa banda estrecho ni nada.
yo estuve el semestre pasado grabando con un microfono y la tarjeta de sonido del computador varios aplausos, usando el conocido progrma Audacity:

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/?lang=es

facil, liviano, gratis, en español, etc.
muestreando en formato mono, a 44100 (aunque es mucho, quizas hasta con 8000 Hz funcione, siempre el doble de la frecuencia de la señal, segun Nyquist) y a 16  bits.

en cada archico grabe varios aplausos, y luego me dedique a extraer el espectro en frecuencia con el mismo audacity: o DFT (ransformada de fourier discreta, la mas recomendable).

tambien pueden usar el famoso adiobe audition (ex cool edit), que es mas profesional y ocupa mas recursos del PC, pero obtuve resultados similares.

el asunto es que el espectro en frecuencia de un aplauso, es muy variado (contiene varias frecuencias), y no se registran frecuencias fundamentales. por lo tanto, no hay frecuencias que siempre se repitan dentro de una aplauso. tampoco frecuencias con magnitudes que sobresalgan.

en resumen: un aplauso es un ruido, y contiuene muchas frecuencias.
equivale a pronunciar una consonante (s, k, p, etcetera).

tal vez se pueda usar Procesamiento Digital de Señales, con el método de la correlacion.
en ello estare trabajando durante este 2do semestre.
la idea es digitalizar un aplauso, grabarlo en memoria y realizar un correlacion (comparacion) entre un apluso en tiempo real, y el aplauso registrado en memoria.
asi se podria distinguir, y posteriormente, encender una luz.

espero les sirva y espero no haber sido latero.

saludos a todos!


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 30, 2008)

yo creo qe si es la misma persona la que aplaude, si funcionara el circuito.
la forma de onda entre un aplauso e incluso la duracion son parecidas.
ademas qe es la "correlacion cruzada" la qe se encarga de verificar matematicamente la similitud entre dos señales.
buscala en wikipedia.

a mi se me ocurre usar un PIC, qiza el 16F877A.
no lo se.
qizas qede corto de memoria.

el PIC mencionado tiene un convertidor analogo digital de 10 bits de resolucion.

aun estoy pensando como implementarlo.

lo qe pasa es qe qiero realizar este proyecto de aplaudir y encender una luz (o cualquier cosa) en un ramo que tengo en la universidad.

por eso es que tenia unas pocas ideas en mi mente.

solo hay qe intentarlo.

eso.


----------



## sotoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Buenas, yo este circuito de prender una luz con aplausos lo estube tratando de hacer funcionar, jeje ops: 
lo que me pasa es q despues del 555, en la entrada del 4013, esa pate no me funciona. despues todo, q seria la parte del fitrado y el 555 como monoestable (one-shot) anda perfectamente.


----------



## yagui_35 (Dic 1, 2008)

gente me he decidido...estoy en proceso de construccion del .doc de un par de paginas atras.pero me esta frenando una sola cuestion: no consegui el mic electret de 3 patas. entonces arme con uno de 2 patas una configuracion darlington y me funciona¡¡ la cuestion es que no se si la señal de salida del darlignton es equivalente a la salida de un electret de 3 patas....por favor ayudaa, lo demas ya lo tengo todo hecho
PD: la configuracion darlington q use la saque de pablin http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/index.htm


----------



## yagui_35 (Dic 1, 2008)

gatten yo ando en algo parecido, lo mio es prender luz con un aplauso..
y tiene ciertas complicaciones mayores jeje
preo sospecho que a tu microfono le falta una preamplificación 
aqui hay una buena conbfiguracion: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/index.htm
yo la arme ayer y me funciona pero el problema es q no se si es equivalente a la señal de un electret de 3 patas. si puedes dame una mano, este es mi circuito


----------



## cuervokbza (Dic 15, 2008)

Buenass ! yo armé en la protoboard el primer circuito posteado (el q tiene fondo celeste)....haciendo algunas modificaciones anda muy bien... a menos q demos un portazo o un grito fuerte no se activa, y con un par de aplausos a unos 3 o 4 metros (obviamente a menor distancia tambien) se activa bien.....
las modificaciones q le hize fueron:
-Entre la pata 6 y el C2 coloqué un preamplificador para electret >> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/index.htm  (le puse un BC547, anda perfecto)

-Le saqué el 4013 y coloqué un 4017 para contar, cada 2 palmadas se prende, otras 2 se apaga y así...

-En vez del 741 usé un lm358 pero es mas o menos lo mismo....


----------



## cuervokbza (Dic 15, 2008)

me olvidé otra cosa  !
tambien cambié el potenciómetro y la resistencia de 10K, por una de 4K7....funciona muy bien...
además he notado q el circuito distingue mejor entre un aplauso y una voz cuando se lo alimenta con 12V......al conectarlo con 9V o 5V, el alcance es el mismo pero con cualquier voz o sonido se activa....no se porque sucede, es solo un dato...

Espero haber sido de ayuda

Saludos !


----------



## yagui_35 (Dic 16, 2008)

cuervokbza sos un capo, me diste mi mejor regalo de navidad jajaj
solo 2 preguntas :

1.especificamente cuales resistencias cambiaste (son varias de 10k)
2.el preamplificador para electret como lo conectaste, ya lo tengo armado, y cual es la señal q te larga el amplificador ?(volts) porq no la puedo percibir con el multitest 
bueno solo eso you are a geeeeeenuis¡¡¡


----------



## cuervokbza (Dic 17, 2008)

! gracias yagui !
Es solo un humilde aporte en contraste de todo lo que me da este genial foro!

Bueno... me decidí a crear el esquemático con mucha dedicación y paciencia del circuito EXACTAMENTE IGUAL al que tengo montado en mi protoboard y q pronto plasmaré en un PCB o pertinac como le llamamos acá...

Algunas aclaraciones:
-En la pata 6 del 555 verán 2 capacitores conectados en paralelo, si poseen un capacitor de un valor de 122nF o parecido, pueden reemplazarlos, yo los coloqué asi porque no tenia...    

-Los 3 transistores son BC547, aunque creo q pueden reemplazarse por cualquier NPN de usos varios...
-Todos los diodos del circuito son 1N4148.

Saludos ! espero les ayude en algo


----------



## alec494 (Dic 19, 2008)

A mi se me ocurre esto:

Usar un microfono electrec y despues un amplificador operacional TL081, LF411 o el mismo 741 despues hacer un comparador ajustando el divisor de tension para que solo se active sobrepasando el umbral de 4.9 V luego seguir a un flip flop D 7474 sea TTL o CMOS despues de la salida del filp flop poner ya sea un relay o un triac y un optoacoplador para que pueda prender el foco espero que esto pueda ayudar


----------



## cuervokbza (Dic 19, 2008)

El circuito que postie un poco mas arriba es básicamente lo que decís alec494!
y anda muy bien .... ahora voy a intentar hacerlo andar con una fuente sin transformador..... de esas con un capacitor de poliester grande y un par de cosas más....


----------



## jagrmax (Dic 19, 2008)

Hola buenas soy nuevo...en el foro.... y solo tengo una duda, al parecer tu circuito cuervokbza, esta bueno, de todos los puestos aquí es el mejor, sin ofender al resto, solo tengo una duda de que son los condensadores cerámicos, de poliéster o electrolíticos?

Solo eso, a de paso les comento hace unos cuantos años vi un circuito funcionando desgraciadamente jamás tuve acceso al circuito, lo que decía un comentario, eso de que los aplausos no son iguales, es verdad, de echo era un circuito mucho mas complejo el que vi aquella vez, y los tipos que expusieron el circuito, hablaron justamente de eso. Solo eso adiós


----------



## alec494 (Dic 19, 2008)

Si de hecho lo vi cuervokbza y realmente te la rifaste!

A unos compañeros de la fac les dejaron hacer ese circuito de hecho el azul fue el que presentaron pero tenia una gran amplificación que hasta con tronar los dedos se prendia y hacia que el relay se moviera a cada rato lo que a mi se me ocurre poner y asi evitar que con cualquier cosa se prenda es poner primero un comparador y ademas poner un filtro pasobanda vagando en el foro encontre un tema de XanoZuke en otro tema sobre "Filtraje y Conversion de Señal de Aplauso" y encontre que tenia que ser de 700Hz y 1.5KHz solo es cuestion de acomodar su factor de calidad y el orden del mismo 
o ustedes que piensan?


----------



## cuervokbza (Dic 20, 2008)

Bueno....
respondiendo a  jagrmax... los capacitores son CERAMICOS, o asi le llamamos aca en argentina, son esos redonditos chiquitos de color naranja o marron claro....

en cuanto al filtro me parece un genial agregado....creo q cuanto mas podamos filtrar mejor.... el circuito q armé filtra muy bien los sonidos.... pero cuantoi más mejor no !?

voy a ver si encuentro algun buen filtro pasa banda para 700 y 1500....

nos vemos!


----------



## alec494 (Dic 20, 2008)

Continuando con la pregunta de nuestro amigo un capacitor ceramico no tiene polaridad y hay de diferente capacitancia son muy utiles para mas información checa esta pag:

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos7/case/case.shtml 

y regresando al tema del filtro multisim puede hacer uno en el wizard yo una vez ocupe ese asistente para hacer un filtro para un electrocardiografo y si lo recomiendo me funciono bien chido 

Saludos


----------



## ecotronico (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola a tod@s!

He averiguado algo respecto a detectar aplausos.
Una vez postie una idea: usando un circuito digital y metodos de procesamiento digital de señales.
Pero la semana  pasada corroboré esa esa con un profesor, quien me dijo que un aplauso nunca sera igual a otro.
También me comentó, que un aplauso corresponde a una señal aleatoria, por lo tanto no tuiene una forma establescida.
Pero sí me explicó, que se puede filtrar, usando un pasa altos y pasa bajos = pasa banda.
Lo que desconozco, es la banda de frecuencia a discriminar.
También se puede utilizar un detector de amplitud, para discriminar distintos sonidos.

Eso puedo agregar por ahora.

Espero les halla servido en algo.

Saludos!


----------



## ZHIKAMARU (Mar 27, 2009)

hola, soy nuevo en el grupo y me inscribe por este tema precisamente. mi profesor de sensorica me dejo como parcial el diseño de un circuito que prendiera un bombillo con un aplauso,con dos prendiera con lasos intermitentesy con tres se apagara. si alguien tiene alguna idea sobre el diseño agradeceria cualquier ayuda.(por favor no me den el circuito sin mas, que no me intereza copiar sino comprender cada una de las etapas del diseño) .
de antemano gracias.
saludos.


----------



## cuervokbza (Mar 27, 2009)

Holas de nuevo !
mirando un poco las respuestas me detuve para responder a ZIKHAMARU

te digo, el circuito que postié mas atras en la pagina num. 3 es basicamente lo que sigue:
-primero: un amplificador para aumentar el nivel de señal que no entrega el microfono tipo electret... 
-segundo: un 555 en configuracion multivibrador monoestable, que no recuadra bien la señal proveniente del amplificador del electret...
-tercero: un 4017 (contador) que, por cada pulso que le ingresamos en la pata de CLOCK "cambia de pata el 1 logico de su salida".... (si no entendés mi burda explicacion te recomiendo que mires el datasheet del 4017).entonces, podes cambiar un poco mi circuito... tenés que cambiarle la posicion en los diodos de la salida... y poner en uno, que active un rele que vaya a tu foco, en la segunda salida pones un astable controlando un relé que tambien vaya al foco y en el que sigue no pones nada.... 
espero ayudar cualquier cosa pregunte nomas...


----------



## ingmiguelito (May 16, 2009)

lo q se hablo en el foro de q un aplauso en si es un ruido es totalmente cierto, y para lograr una veradera correlacion en un circuito se debe utilizar un dsp no un pic ya q el pic no tiene la velocidad necesaria para digitalizar señales de audio o video ya q para poder digitalizar una señal de audio o video la señal de muestreo tiene q ser del doble de la señal en la entrada, por eso si se quiere digitalizar un aplauso o la voz lo q seria audio se debe utlizar un dsp, pero para fines generales y poco aplicados a la ingenieria en si y para utlizar un proyecto a bajo costo q se mire bien e impresione a las chicas q entran a tu casa puedes utilizar cualquiera de los circuitos anteriores, no es necesario un tanto un filtro como calibrar muy bien la sensibilidad del microfono a utilizar, y en vez de un rele puedes utilizar un optotriac q con unos cuantos componentes mas como un capacitor y un transitor funciona de la misma manera q un rele pero sin los inconvenientes dicho componente y a un bajo costo y tamaño, la placa se puede diseñar con integrados de superficie lo q facilitaria la utlizacion en cualquier plafonera, aaaa y casi se me olvidabaaa debes aprender a cocinar para terminar de impresionar! jajajaaj ya q solo las luces automaticas no te serviran... exitos en toodo! sauludos


----------



## cuervokbza (May 18, 2009)

UUfff muchachos ! deberán disculparme !
pero entre Analisis matemático 2 y mi locura congénita, mis neuronas no saben si son parte de mi cerebro o de una caldera industrial....
Estuve viendo mi circuito (aún montado en protoboard) y el circuito q yo mismo postié unas pag atrás... y encontré las diferencias q (creo) están haciendo funcionar mal sus prototipos...
deberán agregar estas cosas al circuito "Interruptor_aplauso"
-Una resistencia de 1K entre la base del segundo transistor (de izq a derecha) y la pata nueve del 4017
-una resistencia de 100K entre masa y la pata 2 del 555.
-una resistencia de 147K entre los 12V y la pata 2 del 555. (puede ser una de 100k en serie con una de 47k).
Nada más..... básicamente son resistencias de pull down y pull up para normalizar un poco el funcionamiento del circuito....
De ahora en más, con los agregados anteriormente mencionados tendrán el interruptor de aplausos q tanto se busca ! no es WWWAAAAAAAAOOOO q sistema ! pero para tecnificar un poco mas su cuarto esta bien ! de echo pienso instalarlo en combinacion con una llave en modo "luz de escalera", así podré prender o apagar la luz de mi cuarto con la llave común o con 2 aplausos 
Saludos gente y disculpen la tardanza.... 

PD: aún no hice tiempo para hacer el PCB, si alguien pudiera hacerlo mejor....


----------



## cuervokbza (Jun 13, 2009)

Bueno.... la verdad que no sé mucho de diseño....el circuito lo logré, con un poco de investigación, mucho protoboard y la verdad que anda bastante bien....
lo del carrito solar: -si tu problema es el consumo, te digo que consume en total 70mA (una miseria) con el relé activado!
si tu problema es el tamaño del circuito t recomiendo que pruebes montarlo con componentes SMD y saldrá bien pequeño (yo lo estoy haciendo con componentes comunes y la placa que diseñé es de 5cmx7cm) 
cualquier cosa pregunta... voy a estar atento...
PD: me parece que si simplificamos el circuito, comprometemos la fiabilidad (se escribe asi?)...asi que no recomiendo quitarle cosas...


----------



## Andrey (Jun 14, 2009)

muchas gracias......si tienes razon en cuanto a simplificarlo....será una buena idea y lo probare muchas gracias
ahora tengo otra duda es que el profesor para el que tengo que entregar el proyecto me dijo que es muy complicado para chavos de nuestra edad (curso 2do de preparatoria) entonces quisiera saber si hay la posibilidad de que me ayudes con algun proyecto innovador pero "sencillo" se podrá?
de antemano gracias


----------



## swrz25 (Jun 15, 2009)

hola a todos! soy nuevo en esto pero me intereso este proyecto, asi que me puse a buscar un poco y encontre un archivo pdf con 34 proyectos entre los cuales encontre uno que es un interruptor activado por sonido es el no. 22 les dejo la pag.  para que lo observen.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/2893262/34-proyectos-de-Electronica

espero haber ayudado en algo!


----------



## A135 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola a todos,  les comento que arme el circuito de cuervokbza y no lo logre hacer andar bien, nose se hare hecho algo mal. Se encencia con mucha sencibilidad y no lo lograba apagar.
Por otra parte, hice el de la reviste Cekit que lo subieron unos post atras, y anda muy bien, 
ahora estoy tratando de armar el circuito el Electronic Workbench para despues tratar de hacer el PCB, 
apenas lo termine lo subo, 
Saludos


----------



## jhoon_neo (Jul 12, 2009)

voy a subir a continuacion el diseño que hice en express pcb para que le echen una ojeada y tal vez me comenten si tengo al gunos errores


----------



## sebitronic (Ago 5, 2009)

aca les dejo el esquema y el pcb


----------



## Cacho (Ago 6, 2009)

El archivo funciona perfectamente.

Necesitás un descompresor (WinRAR recomendado) y un lector de PDF (Adobe Acrobat es de los más conocidos).

Saludos


----------



## electromozart (Nov 3, 2009)

Hola muchachos me faltan 2 años para recibirme de tecnico...
soy nuevo en el foro y mil gracias por el .doc pero...
encontre 1 circuito mas sencillo aqui http://www.electronica2000.com/varios/ciractvoz.htm
no lo probe todavia pero parece mas facil
bay y comenten a ver que dicen...


----------



## alex1985 (Dic 16, 2009)

es este el diagrama si pueden ayudarme para saber como lo conecto en mi cuarto ya que en mi cuarto hay 120 volt y el rele son 12 ¡????
les dejo el diagrama para que intenten armarlo espero y respondan para intentar instalarlo
gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2009)

alex1985 dijo:


> es este el diagrama si pueden ayudarme para saber como lo conecto en mi cuarto ya que *en mi cuarto hay 120 volt y el rele son 12 ¡*????
> les dejo el diagrama para que intenten armarlo espero y respondan para intentar instalarlo
> gracias.


Además, en tu cuarto son *120VCA* (*V*olts *C*orriente *A*lterna) y tu esquema son *12VCC* (*V*olts *C*orriente *C*ontinua)

Aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php busca "Fuente sin transformador"


----------



## kal00 (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola, buen día al foro y gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer el tema, mi problema es el siguiente:

Estoy haciendo un Clapper, y hasta ahora ya me funcionó perfectamente, aquí está el circuito:








Lo que quiero hacer es hacerlo más sensible, ya que el circuito no se puede operar a mas de 50cm aprox, y quisiera operarlo a unos 3 metros mínimo. Entiendo que se necesita un circuito Pre-Amplificador o un Amplificador, pero lo que no quiero es desarmar el circuito y hacerlo de nuevo con el circuito Amplificador aparte, ¿Como podria hacerlo mas sensible *tomando en cuenta lo ya hecho* sin agregar un circuito completo y complejo aparte?

Gracias por su tiempo!


----------



## Kobunko (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola. El problema de agregarle un pre al circuito  ¿es una cuestión del lugar que disponés para trabajar? ¿o ya tenés hecha la placa y no querés/podés modificarla? ¿querés subir la imagen de la placa, a ver cómo se puede re distribuir? ¿qué micrófono estás usando? ¿un electret? Por favor subí más data para poder mascullar algo. Si disponés de poco lugar, a lo mejor se puede re diseñar con un 556 en lugar de dos 555 (parece que no, pero ayuda bastante en cuanto al lugar de ubicación de componentes cuando el espacio es crítico)


----------



## Tazzadar (Dic 30, 2009)

Hola Kal00 intente hacer ese circuito ayer y no me salio  no *sé* si me puedes pasar tu msn o te doy el mio Debo leer con atención las Normas@Forosdeelectronica.com para que me des una pequeña ayudadita  gracias ante todo  ya que saber que salio me da mas ganas de volver a hacerlo! 

PD: Esta buena la foto del Dark Archon  i love StarCrafT!


----------



## Tazzadar (Ene 2, 2010)

Hola Forgonazo, una pregunta, tu has hecho el diagrama de kal00? lo implemento pero no me sale  cuando aplaudo si se apaga el led diodo rojo y se prende el verde, pero el rele no hace ningun cambio, ya lo he hecho como 3 veces. Uso un rele de 4 pines y de 9V que dice 

OEG
0J-SS109DM

5A  250v~ (una estrellita)        1G A
5A    30v~ (un rectangulito)     9VDC

                                        DZN             C

No sé si sera el adecuado, muchas gracias ante todo.


----------



## kal00 (Ene 2, 2010)

Hola *Tazzadar*, el problema son unas partes del circuito que modifiqué ya que no está muy bien diseñado. Dame un par de días y te doy el esquema con todas sus partes y modo de operación.

Saludos!


----------



## Tazzadar (Ene 2, 2010)

Perdón donde puse 30V~ es solo 30V -

Disculpa por el error. Gracias

Gracias Karl00 esperare tu diagrama, realmente te lo agradesco, ya que llevo mucho tiempo haciendo este circuito y nada  

Gracias de nuevO


----------



## kal00 (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola *Tazzadar*, mil disculpas por no subir el circuito antes pero he estado muy ocupado y quería hacerlo en un buen diseñador de circuitos para que le entendieras perfectamente, pero finalmente aquí lo tienes.






Como podrás darte cuenta, el circuito es muy parecido al original que ya habia puesto aquí, pero yo le hice unas mejoras y le arreglé lo que estaba mal en el diseño, ahora SI funciona con dos aplausos en vez de con uno y ahora puedes operar el circuito desde una mayor distancia (A mi me ha funcionado a 5 metros).

Cualquier cosa no dudes en consultarnos.

Saludos!


----------



## kal00 (Ene 15, 2010)

Uso de 5 patas, pero puedes usar de 4. Los de 5 patas solo significa que tienen un contacto normalmente cerrado, esto significa que el relay te desactivará un dispositivo en vez de encenderlo, o que puedes controlar 2 dispositivos diferentes. Si te das cuenta el relay que puse es de 5 patas o 5 contactos, lo importante es que tenga 2 patas para la bobina DC y otras 2 patas para la carga AC. 

Fijate bien en el amperaje y el voltaje que soportan tus relays y en base a eso les pones la carga.

Saludos!


----------



## Tazzadar (Ene 22, 2010)

hola  estoy trabajandolo recien xq comenze la universidad y todo eso y no tenia tiempo, le he pasado una primera mano pero no puedo hacer que el foco se prenda. Una pregunta, es para prender un foco ahorrador de casa no? :0 como todavia no tengo muchos conocimientos en la eletronica seguro tengo un componente que no lo he ensamblado bien o conectado bien ( creo q son los transistores xd) pero todo el fin de semana lo trabajare hasta q me salga. Gracias x la pregunta


----------



## kal00 (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola *Tazzadar*. Efectivamente los transistores son de las cosas más importantes ya que si los pones al reves o las patas no coinciden con el esquemático, no te va a funcionar el circuito. Checa el datasheet de tus transistores para que tengas bien definido cual es emisor, colector y base. También recuerda que los pines de los circuitos integrados se cuentan _en contra_ de las manecillas del reloj (Viéndolo con la hendidura o _"marca"_ de lado izquierdo), así el pin de abajo es el 1 y el de arribita es el 16, checa su datasheet tambien.

Respecto al foco ahorrador... sí te lo puede encender, recuerda que un relay solo es un contacto o un switch común y corriente, puedes encender cualquier tipo de aplicacion que desees, solo teniendo en cuenta que la carga *no superará la del relay* porque entonces lo vas a quemar, pero un foco ahorrador te lo aguanta perfectamente, yo tengo mi circuito controlando 5 focos, pero pudes poner hasta un motor.

Saludos!


----------



## kikekike (Mar 26, 2010)

hola
en el primer circuito de este tema hay un trimer de 100000 ohms, pero cuando fui a comprarlo me di cuenta de que los trimer se miden en pF ¿alguien sabe a que equibale los 100000 en pF?

gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2010)

kikekike dijo:


> hola
> en el primer circuito de este tema hay un trimer de 100000 ohms, .....


No es un trimmer, es un preset de 10 KOhms (Potenciómetro de pre-ajuste)


----------



## kal00 (May 3, 2010)

*Tazzadar:*

Me da gusto saber de ti. Algo ha de andar mal con tus conexiones, ya que se debería de prender con 2 aplausos y apagar con otros 2 aplausos. Fíjate bien y encontrarás 2 LEDs en el esquemático, uno rojo y otro verde. El rojo sirve para detectar el primer aplauso, si aplaudes una vez se debe de prender, y el verde sirve para detectar la salida del circuito (ON/OFF), entonces al segundo aplauso se debe prender o apagar el LED verde. Checa bien si éste es el comportamiento.

Saludos


----------



## electronica45 (May 6, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> Uso de 5 patas, pero puedes usar de 4. Los de 5 patas solo significa que tienen un contacto normalmente cerrado, esto significa que el relay te desactivará un dispositivo en vez de encenderlo, o que puedes controlar 2 dispositivos diferentes. Si te das cuenta el relay que puse es de 5 patas o 5 contactos, lo importante es que tenga 2 patas para la bobina DC y otras 2 patas para la carga AC.
> 
> Fijate bien en el amperaje y el voltaje que soportan tus relays y en base a eso les pones la carga.
> 
> Saludos!



hola kal00, como hago para saber cuanta carga le puedo poner osea como hago para saber q*UÉ* le puedo poner? y otra cosa en vcc tengo q*UE* alimentarlo con una fuente aparte?? si tengo 220v ac solo tengo q*UE* cambiar el relay por uno de 220?

LISTA DE MATERIALES

RESITENCIAS                        CAPACITORE
R1=R5   3K3                        C1=C6=C7   10n
R2=R8=R12   1K                        C2=C8=C9   100n
R3   2.2M                            C3=C5   47u
R4=R10   100K                        C4   1u
R6=R9=R13=R14=R15   10K                
R7   33K                            OTROS
R11   470K                            555x2
R16   270K                            4017 Y SOCALO
                                    RELAY 9V
TRANSISTORES                        LED ROJO Y VERDE
Q1   BC547B                        IN4001
Q2   BC548B                        MIC ELECTR.
Q3=Q4   BC337


----------



## kikekike (May 6, 2010)

Tengo una duda sobre como puedo poner dos micrófonos en vez de uno, he pensado en ponerlos en paralelo pero no se si funcionaria ustedes que piensan. 
gracias


----------



## kal00 (May 6, 2010)

Hola a todos.


*electronica45:* Te refieres a VCC para alimentar el circuito? Puedes usar una pila de 9v si gustas, pero para no estarla cambiando yo uso una fuente de poder que me entrega 9v regulados. Si tienes 220VAC no importa, como ya dije antes solo es cuestión de usar un relevador que soporte ese voltaje. Respecto a la carga que le puedes meter, debes de saber cuál es el consumo en Amperes de tu circuito o dispositivo a controlar, de nueva cuenta todo depende de cuantos Amperes soporte tu relé, hay relés que solo soportan 5A mientras los hay de hasta 20A.

*kikekike: *Para que quieres poner dos micrófonos?


----------



## kikekike (May 6, 2010)

para encender un mismo punto de luz desde dos habitaciones diferentes


----------



## kal00 (May 6, 2010)

*kikekike:* Aquí te pongo como quedaría, debes de repetir el circuito marcado dentro de un recuadro rojo y conectarlo en paralelo al otro microfono, si te das cuenta entonces serían 3 cables que conectarías: El de VCC, el saliente del capacitor C9 y la tierra. 

Saludos


----------



## kikekike (May 7, 2010)

gracias kal00 lo probare y luego os cuento

una cosa mas en el primer circuito hay un 741 op amp pero no consigo ese integrado donde compro , hay otros con letras o con numeros como el 7410. alguien sabe si al 741 op amp que hay en el esquema le falta alguna letra o numero. otra pregunta mas el 7555 es el mismo que el 555.
gracias y perdon por mi ignorancia soy nuevo en este tema.


----------



## kal00 (May 7, 2010)

*kikekike*: No sabría explicarte sobre el primer circuito, pero el 741 es un Amplificador Operacional, y no, no le falta ningún numero. El 7555 es lo mismo que el 555 solo que el primero es CMOS, esto significa que funciona a un menor voltaje, desde 1.5v a 4v aproximadamente, mientras que el 555 funciona de 4.5v a 18v aproximadamente.


----------



## esteban005 (May 10, 2010)

Quisiera saber si me pueden colaborar con una cosa ...
Lo que quiero es que por medio de este metodo de la palmada pueda poner a andra o no a un carrito de juguete que funciona con un motor sencilllo con5v de alimentacion, esto para hacer un proyecto para mi 3cer semesre, y al ser aprobado regalarselo a los niños q lo necesiten


----------



## kal00 (May 11, 2010)

*electronica45:* No entiendo tu pregunta, mi fuente de 220vac a 9v dc? En ninguna parte del esquemático está esa fuente, el circuito solo se alimenta con 9v, lo puedes alimentar con una pila. El relé se activa en su bobina con 9v y soporta el voltaje que quieras.

*darknessweb:* Bienvenido amigo, aquí estamos para ayudarte.

Saludos


----------



## electronica45 (May 13, 2010)

gracias kal00. tengo otra pregunta el 4017 lo busque en el datasheet, me aparece en uno que la pata 13 es un disable, y en otro me aparece enable, cual de los dos es?? en el circuito que subiste la pata trece hay un enable pero con una linea arriba, creo que la linea de arriba quiere decir negado,osea disable? o no??
lo de fuente de voltaje sin transformador con salida de  9v no encontre :S


----------



## marianocossio (May 13, 2010)

buenas, que tal?
estoy tratando de armar el circuito de kal00, pero solo conseguí un relé que trabaja con 6V o uno que trabaja con 12 (no conseguí de 9V). Puedo usar el de 6V poniendo una resistencia en serie con el relé para que le lleguen 6V y no 9 (manteniendo la fuente original de 9V), y pretender que funcione?

otra cosa, conectando todo sin el relé, me prende el LED verde, y no pasa nada cuando aplaudo. Tiene que ver el hecho de que no haya conectado el relé, o es porque hice alguna otra conexión mal?


----------



## kal00 (May 13, 2010)

Hola a todos.

*marianocossio:* No te preocupes, yo he usado un relé de 5v con una fuente de 9v, no le pasa nada, estaría bien que le pusieras la resistencia por si las dudas. El LED verde es un indicador de estado ON/OFF, se debe de encender/apagar con dos aplausos. Si siempre está encendido sin importar tus aplausos entonces tienes algo mal, no importa si tienes conectado el relé o no.

*electronica45:* No importa lo que diga el nombre del pin, el 13 va a tierra, punto. La fuente la puedes hacer de 9v simplemente usando un zener de 9v.


----------



## marianocossio (May 14, 2010)

Kal00 ahí lo estuve viendo, y quedó bastante bien. Lo que me pasa ahora es lo siguiente: cuando conecto todo SIN el relé, me queda el LED verde prendido apenas, y el rojo apagado; cuando aplaudo un vez, el verde se prende fuerte, y el rojo se prende un par de segundos y se apaga. Si aplaudo 2 veces consecutivas el verde se prende fuerte y se vuelve a "apagar" (queda prendido pero apenas), y el rojo se prende un par de segundos y se apaga.
Cuando pongo el relé en el circuito, el rojo queda permanentemente prendido, y el verde queda con la luz tenue, aunque me canse de aplaudir al lado.
Se te ocurre qué puedo llegar a tener mal?? Lo único diferente que usé con respecto a vos es que puse un diodo 1N4007 en vez del 1N4001, pero tengo entendido que no hay gran diferencia entre ambos. La verdad que no se qué puede estar mal.


----------



## kal00 (May 14, 2010)

Hola a todos. 

Cuando conectas el circuito puede que el LED verde empiece ON o OFF, no importa. Cuando aplaudes una vez se debe de prender el LED rojo y *después de unos segundos se debe apagar*, esto es normal y es parte del funcionamiento. Cuando aplaudes de nuevo *mientras el LED rojo sigue prendido*, el LED verde se debe de prender y permanecer prendido hasta que aplaudas de nuevo dos veces. Si el LED verde tiene su estado OFF un poco prendido apenas, debe de ser que conectaste tu transistor al reves, es decir, en vez de conectarlo al Colector, lo conectaste al Emisor. Trata poniéndolo al revés haber si lo soluciona, si esto no funciona entonces debes de tener algo mal con tus conexiones.

El diodo no importa, el 1N4007 es de mayor voltaje solamente, pero está bien. Puede que estés conectado mal el relé ya que no te debe de quedar prendido el rojo, ni siquiera debe de afectar a la circuiteria en general.

*IMPORTANTE: *Solo para recordarle a todos que acabo de armar este mismo circuito basándome en mis esquemáticos y todo anda perfectamente, funciona como debe de ser, tengan paciencia amigos y revisen detalladamente sus conexiones.

Saludos!


----------



## esteban005 (May 15, 2010)

Encontre este circuito ...
Ya lo arme y efectivamente funciona ...
mi pregunta es la siguiente ...
Cómo puedo filtrar una cierta banda de frecuencia, he movido el trimer y no cambia de a mucho.
Agradezco su colaboracion


----------



## marianocossio (May 16, 2010)

Ahí corregí el circuito: efectivamente estaba al revés el transistor que esta unido al LED verde. Ahora lo que me pasa es que cuando aplaudo una vez el LED verde se prende y se apaga instantáneamente. El rojo queda prendido unos segundos y se vuelve a apagar.
Si mientras el rojo esta prendido vuelvo a aplaudir, el verde se prende y se apaga instantáneamente de nuevo, y un tiempo después el rojo se apaga.
Se te ocurre qué puede estar mal??
Ya revisé las conexiones mil veces, y no veo qué tengo mal.
Perdón por mi ignorancia, espero que me tengas paciencia, porque la verdad tengo muchas ganas de hacer andar esto.

Acá subo lo que hice. Si tenes ganas miralo, aver si podes decirme qué estoy haciendo mal.
Muchas gracias desde ya!


----------



## kal00 (May 17, 2010)

*marianocossio*: Basándome en tu explicación, puedo ver que tienes la mitad del circuito funcionando, esto es que se prenda el LED rojo cuando aplaudas y después de unos segundos se vuelva a apagar. 

Por lo visto tu problema era el transistor al revés, te sugiero que revises todos los demás transistores ya que puede que tengas el mismo problema.

Ahora viendo tus imágenes tengo el deber de aconsejarte que *jamás* armes un circuito sin antes probarlo en el protoboard precisamente por este tipo de problemas. El protoboard además de que te sirve para corroborar el circuito, te ayuda a aprender mucho de él como por ejemplo en tu caso del sentido de los transistores, cosa que aquí tuviste que desoldarlo y volverlo a soldar y en el proto solo era cuestión de invertirlo.

No veo que hayas dibujado la pista del pin 13 del 4017, si lo tienes conectado a tierra? Por más que veo no logro encontrar algo mal, pero estoy limitado a solo ver las pistas dibujadas, probablemente alguna este haciendo corto o no esté conduciendo bien. Te invito a que lo armes en el proto.

Saludos!


----------



## marianocossio (May 17, 2010)

Kal00 gracias por tomarte la molestia de verlo. Te comento que sí lo armé en el proto, y se comportaba de la misma manera que ahora. Pero como mi proto es medio viejo, supuse que a lo mejor era un problema de las conexiones gastadas, y para despejar esa duda directamente lo volqué al impreso.

El pin 13 esta conectado a tierra, pero me olvidé de dibujarlo.

De cualquier manera me voy a seguir fijando que puedo tener mal, y si lo encuentro te aviso! Muchas gracias igual por tu tiempo.


----------



## eddy666 (May 17, 2010)

que microfono se puede utilizar para este circuito la verdad nose seria un electret me podrian decir. y tambien en la salida del voltage del rele solo me da 12V y si quiero poner un foco que funcione con 120V que es lo que debo aser que deberia implementar o ahy otro circuito para este caso?


----------



## electronica45 (May 18, 2010)

Hola kal00 arme el circuito y cuando lo conecto se prende el led rojo sin que aplaudiera, despues de un tiempo se apaga. Lo arme en protoboard pero sin el relay y sin carga. Que le pasa al circuito?? :S


----------



## francof2842 (May 20, 2010)

Disculpa una pregunta como lo haces funcionar con un relé de 12v? solamente aumentas Vcc? gracias un saludo


----------



## francof2842 (May 20, 2010)

hola kalo gracias por tu respuesta, lo arme al circuito lo conecte a 12 Vcc y se quemo el primer 555 alguna sugerencia que se pueda hacer? no se porque paso esto

queria agregar otra cosa, cuando lo conecte durante unos segundos mientras no se quemo el 555 el led rojo quedo prendido constantemente y el verde no prendia un saludo


----------



## kal00 (May 21, 2010)

*francof2842: *Algo conectaste mal, el 555 aguanta hasta 18v, no debió de haberse quemado ni calentado. Otra cosa puede ser que estés usando la versión CMOS del 555, que modelo tienes? El LED rojo cuando conectas el circuito es normal que se prenda un momento, al igual que cuando aplaudes, es en el segundo aplauso (mientras el LED rojo esté prendido) que el LED verde debe de cambiar de estado.

Parece que algunos tienen problemas al entender el funcionamiento, actualmente tengo el circuito armado en protoboard, subiré un video de su funcionamiento solo denme algo de tiempo.

Saludos!


----------



## francof2842 (May 21, 2010)

fijate que se calento tanto el 555 que me derritio una parte de la protoboard jajaj, tengo el NE555N creo que tengo todo bien conectado, la verdad soy nuevo con la proto y tengo muchas conexiones la verdad hay mucha posibilidad de que alguna no conecte bien, algun consejo, sigo con el mismo problema, pero la luz roja me permanecia constantemente prendida hasta que se quemo el 555 no se paga nunca, gracias por tu tiempo un saludo


----------



## juampi98 (May 22, 2010)

Fuaaaa que buen tema!!!!, me voy a poner a hacer el circuito.....
@kal00 la verdad que es espectacular tu diagrama, felicitaciones!!!!!
Me quedaron tres dudas:
* El colector del BC337 del 2do 555, sería lo mismo conectarlo en la pata 4 en vez de la 8, va te lo pregunto porque siempre me dijeron que cuando quiera cortarlo actúe sobre la 4 y no sobre la 8, la verdad nunca supe por qué sería mejor 
* Sobre el último transistor BC547, podría usar un BC548 que tengo?
* Para la carga como bien dijiste, tendría que saber la corriente que va a consumir.....si quisiera calcular para una lamparita de 40w a 220v, la corriente sería 40/220 = 180mA ??? (discula si es una bestialidad esto último que dije) 
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## kal00 (May 22, 2010)

*francof2842*: El modelo de 555 que tienes te aguanta hasta 18v, si se te quemó es porque no lo conectaste bien. Aunque parezca sencillo, no recomendaría este proyecto a alguien que apenas se está metiendo al mundo de la electrónica y del protoboard por sus conexiones un poco complejas.

*juampi98*: Saludos y gracias por tus palabras!

*Podrías conectarlo al 4 y probar, a mí me funciona con el 8 asi que así lo dejé.

*Sí, de hecho puedes sustituir cualquier transistor por cualquier transistor NPN que tengas, sólo que sea un transistor de uso general como el que mencionas, incluso pueden ser 2N2222.

*Estás en lo correcto, consumiría 0.18 A

Saludos!


----------



## paanco666 (Jun 2, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> Hola *Tazzadar*, mil disculpas por no subir el circuito antes pero he estado muy ocupado y quería hacerlo en un buen diseñador de circuitos para que le entendieras perfectamente, pero finalmente aquí lo tienes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hola kal00 queria pedirte si tienes los pcb de este circuito si podes subirlos o facilitarmelos de alguna manera!!! desde ya muchas gracias

Pablo

Pd: por cierto muy bueno tu aporte


----------



## juampi98 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola @kal00!
Te cuento que hoy armé el circuito y estoy teniendo un problemita con la parte de la frecuencia/amplicación (desde Q2 hacia la izquierda). Para que ande, tengo que gritarle muy fuerte y agudo a 3cm. De esta forma funciona correctamente, como debería hacerlo. Ya verifique todos los valores y el circuito, lo desarme completo y lo volví a armar y sigue igual. La parte de los 555, el 4017 y el relé la probé a parte y funciona de 10, así que el problema debe estar en la parte de amplificación o filtrado. Se te ocurre alguna forma de aumentar la IB que le llega a Q2 para saturarlo más fácilmente o alguna otra cosa?
Gracias!!!


----------



## kal00 (Jun 4, 2010)

*juampi98:* Estás seguro que tus capacitores son de 100 *NANOFARADIOS*? Y tienes bien conectado el emisor y colector de Q3? A mí me funciona a una distancia de 6 metros aprox. También checa el micrófono electret, recuerda que éstos también tienen polaridad.


----------



## kal00 (Jun 4, 2010)

Amigos por fin aquí les dejo un video de como funciona el Clapper, espero lo encuentren útil. Saludos a todos!

Clapper Funcionamiento - Activar por sonido


----------



## juampi98 (Jun 5, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> *juampi98:* Estás seguro que tus capacitores son de 100 *NANOFARADIOS*? Y tienes bien conectado el emisor y colector de Q3? A mí me funciona a una distancia de 6 metros aprox. También checa el micrófono electret, recuerda que éstos también tienen polaridad.



Ya lo revisé todo , tendrá algo que ver que los capacitores de 100nF  que uso son de poliester? Son esos azules medios anchos que tienen  marcado "u1" = 0.1uF = 100nF.
Por otra parte, el micrófono electret tiene como un protector arriba, hay que sacárselo completamente?
Gracias


----------



## kal00 (Jun 5, 2010)

*juampi98:* No sé si tenga algo que ver, pero yo uso capacitores cerámicos. No debería de tener ningún efecto, pero prueba con los de cerámica haber si te funciona. El micrófono electret que tengo solo tiene sus dos patas y la parte del micrófono solo es una cubierta como de papel negra, si te das cuenta en el video sale algo.

*musulganster:* Usé mi circuito.

Saludos!


----------



## kikekike (Jun 9, 2010)

¿el terminal 3 del 4013 esta unido con el 11, o el 3 es el terminal que va al polo positivo? 
(de este circuito)
muchas gracias


----------



## kamiiloo (Jun 12, 2010)

kaloo como soy nuevo como agrego el archivo ? subo el archivo o saco una captura de pantalla y la corto ?

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_4653358rele-por-aauso.jpg





ahi esta

kaloo acabao de ver la falla me equivoque en una resistencia, y aun asi no me funciono creo q es por lo q me dices tu de la señal de audio, lo que hice fue saltarme la parte de la amplificacion y le aplique una señal alterna al pin2 del trigger del primer 555, y atravez de un interruptor logre cumplir la funcion de los 2 aplusos

kaloo me di cuenta de que tenia un error yo, me equivoque en una resistencia aun asi no me funciono lo de la señal remplazando el microfono asi que me salte la parte de amplificacion y aplique una señal alterna al pin 2 (trigger) del primer 555. asi logre cumplir la funcion de los aplausos atravez de un interruptor.

kaloo crees que estoy bien ? lo otro el circuito si se escucha musica se activa ? se podra aplicar un filtraje para que sea mas preciso ?


----------



## juampi98 (Jun 12, 2010)

kamiiloo dijo:


> kaloo como soy nuevo como agrego el archivo ? subo el archivo o saco una captura de pantalla y la corto ?
> 
> http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_4653358rele-por-aauso.jpg
> 
> ...


Yo use también el live pero tuve problemas para simular el GAF, cuando le agregaba el pulsador dejaba de funcionar a los segundos.....no se por qué.

Sobre el circuito *kal00*, luego de cambiar capacitores por cerámicos y recontrarevisar, reduje unos valores en las resistencias que limitaban la corriente a los transistores que trabajan en Corte/Saturación y anda de 10!!!
Repito, excelente circuito!!!!!


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 12, 2010)

buenaaas, yo hize algo parecido a esto, lo activava con el celular, vieron que la radio tiene interferencia con el celu al yeegar un mensaje, bueno, hize un simple receptor FM, le omiti todosl los filtro s para que suene vien la interferencia, y lo conecto a la entrada no inversora del comparador con un capasitor y diodo  y ehnorabuen, cuando toy maso menos a 1 metro del circuito, yamo al saldo y se activa el relay y yo corto la yamada, hago otra yaada y se dessactiva   re piola, con un preset se puede ajustar el rango de sencibilidad del sistema en un momento lo puse al maximo y se activava y desactivava seguido, praacticamente vibraba el relay y lo tube que bajar al minino y solo cuando el celu ta pegado al sistema funca y lo deje con el mas alcanse posible pero sin interferencias  ta muy bueno pero cualquera te desactiva el sistema  

Se podra codificar  la onda para que solo desactive con mi celu, o con un control remoto como los de la alarma de los autos??

Graciass


----------



## kal00 (Jun 13, 2010)

*bocagonza: *Ya te estás metiendo en RF, te sugiero postees esto en el tema correspondiente para que te ayuden porque yo no sé nada de RF.

*kamiiloo:* No te entendí muy bien, entonces ya te funcionó? No entiendo para qué lo quieres simular sabiendo que el circuito ya funciona, además no usa componentes tan caros como para no tratar de armarlo. No se puede ver nada de tu circuito ya que la imagen está muy pequeña.

*juampi98: *Me da gusto que ya te haya quedado el circuito, probablemente tu batería o tus transistores funcionen diferentemente a los que yo tengo, de eso se trata la electrónica de investigarle hasta que se puede, muchas felicidades!

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 13, 2010)

Gonza, el único que ví que escribe (habla) así es Clemente... La "ll" también existe.
Media pila con la ortografía (un paso por el corrector de Word o un plugin en el navegador ayudan muchísimo).

Y lo del control remoto, como te dice Kal00, es parte de Circuitos de Radio. Buscá por ese foro uno que te convenza y a adaptarlo se ha dicho.

Saludos


----------



## musulganster (Jun 14, 2010)

por las dudas los reempla*C*e por los que lleva... pero sigue sin funcionar.. le conecto la bateri*A* de 9V y se enciende el led rojo pero despues de unos 3 o 4 segundos se apaga , el verde no se enciende nunca y le aplaudo al lado pero no hace nada. v*O*s en el diagrama pusiste que el microfono tenia polaridad pero el que compre no tiene polaridad sera por eso? gracias por tu ayuda

kalOO; estu*V*e viendo y encontre que el circuito que yo arme es el que v*O*s publicaste primero sin que lo modificaras... es el que lleva solo 2 transitores. pero recuerdo que v*O*s dijiste que t*E* funcionaba bien pero el problema que tenias es que no tenia un buen alcan*C*e no? de ser asi me tendria que andar pero a poca distancia pero no me anda. ya lo re*V*ise un millon de veces y no encuentro el prolema, a otra pregunta. si *QU*iero modificarlo para que tenga ma*Y*or alcan*C*e tengo que cambiar el valor de los componentes si o si? porque vi q*UE* cuando lo modificaste tenia 4 transitores y las resistencias y capacitores tenia otros valores. saludos y muchas gracias por tu paciencia


----------



## kal00 (Jun 14, 2010)

*musulganster:* El primer primer circuito que publiqué *no funcionaba bien*, por eso lo modifiqué, te recomiendo que desarmes el que ya tienes y armes el que postee después ya con los 4 transistores. Los valores de los capacitores sí deben de ser los mismos y los de las resistencias que van hacia los 555 también, con respecto a las resistencias de la etapa de amplificación y las demás, trata de acercarte lo más que puedas si es que no las tienes, pero te sugiero poner las mismas del esquemático para que no se te queme algo o haya alguna falla. Checa el video que puse para que veas su funcionamiento, eso del LED rojo que mencionas es completamente normal. Cualquier cosa aquí estamos.

Saludos!


----------



## kamiiloo (Jun 15, 2010)

hoy fui a comprar todos los materiales y ya me funciona el circuito, lo unico que hay que agarrarle el ritmo a los aplausos ya que osino se prende y apaga, para regular el tiempo de los aplausos solo ahi que variar el capacitor que va desde el transistor que que alimenta el segundo 555 ? o tambien se puede regular con la resistencia que va en la base de ese transistor ?


----------



## kal00 (Jun 15, 2010)

*kamiiloo: *Me da gusto que ya te haya funcionado el circuito. El que regula el ritmo de los aplausos es el primer 555, en éste caso representado por el LED rojo. Para variar el encendido del LED rojo solo tienes que cambiar C3 o R7, pero te recomiendo variar el capacitor ya que es más facil. Entre más uF, permanecerá más tiempo encendido el LED rojo, y viceversa. No recomiendo que lo pongas tanto tiempo encendido ya que cualquier sonido que capte el micrófono durante ese tiempo encenderá/apagará tu dispositivo.

Saludos!


----------



## kikekike (Jun 17, 2010)

hola aver si me podéis ayudar por que tengo un problema que me esta volviendo loco.
este fin de semana e estado haciendo el circuito que subió shocky y tengo un problema, cuando conecto el circuito a una pila con 6V funciona bien solo que el rele no se activa por que no tiene tensión suficiente a si que  prove a conectar el circuito a un transformador de 9V (la tensión ala que se supone trabaja el circuito) pero resulta que doi la palmada, el rele se activa pero empieza a desactivarse y a activarse  rápidamente 5 o 6 veces, después se desactiva y para que se active otra vez hay que volver a dar otra palmada.
Aver si alguien me puede ayudar, por que yebo dándole vueltas toda la semana y no consigo que funcione bien.
Muchísimas gracias


----------



## TheDarko (Jun 18, 2010)

oye kalo0 no puedes mandarme el codigo o una foto del microfono que usas, ya que mi circuito queda muy poco sensible y si use exactamente los mismos valores de la parte amplificadora y todo, no se si sea el microfono o que use un 2n2222 en vez de un 548

ok yo tengo las pistas para pcb ya funcionando, nomas con este problema, los hize en eagle, en la sig semana lo subo.

de hecho yo le agregue un interruptor crepuscular para que nadamas pueda prender en la noche y cuando no hay mas luces prendidas y le agregue un 7805 o algo así, un regulador que baja de 9 a 5 para alimentar el flip-flop. luego subo todo por que ahorita ando muy ocupado


----------



## kal00 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ésta es una imagen que encontré del micrófono que uso, es un simple micrófono electret común y silvestre que consiguen en cualquier lado o de cualquier juguete y como pueden ver, *sí tiene polaridad*.







Gracias *TheDarko*, saludos!


----------



## kal00 (Jun 18, 2010)

*TheDarko: *La foto que subiste es Thumb, osea una versión mas pequeña que la original por lo tanto no se ve bien ni con buena resolución, gracias de todos modos, y cuida un poco tu lenguaje. 

*musulganster:* Amigo ahí en la foto es clarísimo, es obvio que una pata está pegada al chasis, esto quiere decir que es negativo, y en el micrófono que está soldado a la placa dice claramente *MIC* y *GND*, dándo a entender que una pata es MIC y otra GND o tierra o negativo. Hay que ser mas observadores, no todo será + o -.


----------



## musulganster (Jun 19, 2010)

aaa... lo que pasa es que cuando lo compre pregunt*É* y el tipo me dijo que no tienen polaridad!! pero lo q*UE* v*O*s decis es cierto asi que debe ser asi.. gracias


----------



## kamiiloo (Jun 21, 2010)

kaloo y podrias explicar un poquito como estan funcionando los transistors o cuantas veces se esta amplificando la señal ?

PD: conectar el microfono al reves influye ?

o kaloo podria decirme como esta la señal de salida respecto a la del miccrofono, me refiero a la amplitud y si tiene desfase. capas asi puedo cambiarlo por un operacional para reducir el circuito.


----------



## musulganster (Jun 21, 2010)

hola.. kaLOO t*E* cuento que realize el primer circuito que pusist*E* ya que lo nesecito con poco alcanze y te cuento que me funciona bien... el problema que tenia eran los transitores al reves y el microfono tambien.. pero tngo un pequeño problema .. cuando aplaudo se prende el rojo y cuando aplaudo otra ves tendria que prender el verde ( en el tiempo que el rojo permanesca prendido) pero el verde hace como un flahs prende y se apga muy rapido.. esto lo hace muy pocas veces como que el aplauso no es muy fuiert*E* o algo asi.. y *QU*eria saber si podria ser algo mal que hice..  pero de`spues anda lo mas bien.. aveces nomas hace eso y yo necesitaria que no lo haga ya q*UE* lo *QU*iero implementar en una alarma. gracias


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 23, 2010)

yo dejo el pcb que hice, si alguno lo quiere...
estaria que por las dudas verifiquen, está hecho con el Orcad.
Saludos!


----------



## juampi98 (Jun 23, 2010)

kamiiloo dijo:
			
		

> kaloo queria saber si puedo remplazar la amplificacion por un operacional 741



Lo que vos tenés que conseguir es un pulso en bajo en la pata 2 del primer 555....el preamplificador que está hecho para adaptar el micro electret es practicamente inalterable....fijate que en pablin había un cirucito muy similar para usar como pre. Luego tendrías que hacer un filtro pasabanda si querés que reaccione únicamente a los aplausos, y luego sí la amplificación con el AO, pero por la simpleza del circuito no se si realmente valdría la pena utilizar un integrado más, igual mientras te genere el pulso en bajo en la pata 2, no debería haber problemas.


----------



## kal00 (Jun 25, 2010)

*kamiiloo:* Conectar el micrófono al revés sí afecta ya que no capta bien el sonido y afecta su sensibilidad. Como dice *juampi98*, lo único que necesitas es u puslo en bajo para activar el _Trigger_ de los 555, lo demás funciona solito, el pre-amp y el microfono solo adaptan la señal del aplauso para dar un bajo al pin 2. Pero como él mismo dice, no se si realmente valdría la pena. Podriás usar un 556, que es una versión doble de un 555.

*musulganster:* Tienes que añadirle a ese circuito una parte del mío, específicamente la del capacitor, resistencia y transistor que va a la pata 8 del segundo 555, éste pequeño arreglo funciona como retraso para que no pase lo que me cuentas. 

Saludos!


----------



## patokpo (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola kal00, estoy pasando la placa a PCB con el Wizard, pero tengo una duda, en el primer integrado 555 (IC1) la pata 5 va a negativo con un capacitor de 0.01 uF, ahora, mi pregunta es el camino que sale al lado, como que sale del integrado, osea el camino de la izquierda, a que pata va?


----------



## francos (Jul 1, 2010)

@kal00 una pregunta, queria saber si tienes en circuito diseñado en PCB , cosa de q*UE* lo pueda imprimir , pasarlo a plaqueta y hacerlo, ya que lo necesito para un informe de taller que estoy haciando para el colegio. 
Ademas creo que solucionarias el problema de todos, ya que vos lo has echo
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## kal00 (Jul 4, 2010)

El voltaje es un tanto proporcional a la corriente, si mides el voltaje que le llega a un LED mediante su resistencia adecuada es en realidad 2 volts, osea que sí "baja el voltaje", pero teóricamente una resistencia baja la corriente.

Respecto al PCB, todavía no he tenido tiempo de hacerlo amigos, perdonen las molestias.

Saludos!


----------



## juampi98 (Jul 6, 2010)

El voltaje es proporcional a la corriente y a la resistencia por ley de  ohm, por ende en circuitos comunes, una resistencia mayor implica que  una mayor tensión "cae" en ese componente. En los leds se da un caso  especial porque la caída de tensión está definida entre 1.8v a 2.2v  (excepto los azules y blancos), por lo que adoptando la corriente que  queremos que circule por ellos, podemos calcular la resistencia  adecuada. Lo mismo ocurre con los diodos comunes que cae 0.6v apróx.,  sino en general el voltaje se "distribuirá" proporcionalmente en el  circuito, a mayor resistencia mayor tensión cae en ese componente. Por  eso lo que decía wele de que _"la resistencia te opone el paso de  voltaje"_ es incorrecto, sea cual sea el valor de la resistencia el  voltaje va a seguir cayendo en todos los componentes del circuito, la  que se va a reducir ante una gran resistencia va a ser la corriente.  Otro ejemplo: el diodo en inversa bloquea el paso de la corriente pero  va a seguir teniendo caída de tensión en él........Me fui un poco de  tema no?


----------



## musulganster (Jul 9, 2010)

una pregunta.. yo nesecito que el circuito ande con una bateria de auto (12V 75A o 65A no se bien) alguien me puede decir como puedo hacer un transformador? osea resistencias colocarle para que funcione bien sin que se queme ? gracias


----------



## crisman (Jul 9, 2010)

hola a todos espero que les este funcionando este circuito. te cuento kal00 que arme el circuito en el protoboard y de un 100 me funciono un 80 mi problema es que no consegui un microfono electret consegui uno parecido (se lo saque a los audifonos de un sony ericsson w810) cuando aplaudo o chasqueo enciende el led rojo y se apaga como debe ser pero mi problema es que cuesta mucho que encienda el led verde tengo que aplaudir varias veces o las dos veces que son. varia bastante, que podria hacer para resolver esto gracias de antemano.
por cierto la R16 no es de 270K sino son dos resistencias de 560K en paralelo sera que afecta en algo esto? ya que en la electronica ya no habian resistencias de 270K
SALUDOS!!!!!!!


----------



## kal00 (Jul 9, 2010)

*musulganster: * No es necesario que pongas la corriente que puede dar la batería, puede ser de un millón de amperes y no pasa nada, el consumo de corriente será dado por la carga, o en este caso por el circuito. Lo más fácil es que aumentes un poco las resistencias de valor, sólo un poco, y que las resistencias de los LED's las pongas ad hoc a una fuente de 12v, algo así como 400 o 500 ohms.

*crisman:  *No debería afectar en paralelo, a final de cuentas es casi el mismo valor. Debes de aplaudir forzosamente dos veces para que el LED verde encienda, y hay que hacerlo con un cierto ritmo como alguien ya lo había comentado antes, ésto es para que no se encienda fácilmente con cualquier otro sonido ambiental. Posiblemente el micrófono no tenga tanta sensibilidad y por eso tienes que aplaudir varias veces, o el LED rojo se mantiene prendido por tan poco tiempo que no da tiempo de pasar la señal, básate en mi video para que te des una idea.

Saludios!


----------



## crisman (Jul 10, 2010)

ok gracias por tu ayuda lo voy a volver a armar otra vez porque lo lleve al colegio y me cambiaron el 555 del led rojo por uno quemado y del enojo lo desarme todo .pero dudo que sea el microfono ya que se parece bastante al de las fotos y de lejos si encendia el led rojo y rara vez se encendia con dos aplausos el led verde igual hoy voy a ver si ya en la electronica hay resistencias de 270K. otra cosa mas como le hago para conectar el rele a 120v ya que el que me dieron es de 12 y no de 9 y tiene 3 patitas de un lado y dos del otro perdon por mi ignorancia y al circuito le meto 12 v de un transformador.
SALUDOS!!!!!


----------



## kal00 (Jul 10, 2010)

*crisman:* El relé tiene dos "lados". Uno donde va la bobina que es dónde le metes la señal DC y otro que es donde va a controlar la aplicación AC. Dependiendo del modelo del relé serán sus características. Mi relé funciona con 5v de DC para activarlo y maneja hasta 220vAC del otro lado para controlar la aplicación, todo depende del modelo de relé que tengas, hay unos como el tuyo que se activan con 12v DC en bobina, sería cuestión que checaras cuanto voltaje AC aguanta. Respecto a las patitas, todo depende del modelo y marca, el mío es así:

Saludos!


----------



## patokpo (Jul 11, 2010)

Hola! Tuve avances, arme el circuito con el microfono, pero nada :S entonces agarre y donde a el microfono puse un pulsador normal abierto, y fuinciona como tiene que funcionar el circuito, por que puede ser puede ser que se queme el microfno o cual puede ser el error?


----------



## kal00 (Jul 12, 2010)

*patokpo:* Pueden ser muchas variantes, sobretodo con la parte de la amplificación del micrófono, algún capacitor de mal faradiaje, mal conectado, resistencias, micrófono invertido, en fin. Checa bien tus conexiones.

Saludos


----------



## francos (Jul 15, 2010)

Les dejo mi diseño de la placa, hoy a la tarde la termine 
Espero que les sea de gran utilidad. En el rar esta el esquematico, la placa y por supuesto la disposicion de los componentes

Descarga


----------



## Tazzadar (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola Kal00! te cuento que no tenia tiempo para armar el circuito y ahora que es fin de ciclo hize este proyecto para el curso de circuitos electricos 2 y me salio de maravilla!  solo que en el primer intento hize volar un relay, puesto que lo conecte directo a la pared (en Perú 220 v) y murio x_x de ahi tuve que conseguir otro, pero esta vez le puse un transformador para bajar el voltaje a 110v y funciono muy bien! muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda en el foro!


----------



## crisman (Jul 17, 2010)

kaloo te cuento que lo volvi a armar pero me di cuenta que queme los 3 integrados con el cautin (que descuidado soy ) ya los cambie y todo pero el problema es que cuando aplaudo se prende el led rojo y el verde tambien. cuando esta el led rojo prendido y aplaudo se apaga el verde esa parte funciona exelente pero digamos que el led verde esta encendido y el rojo apagado y aplaudo se enciende el rojo y se apaga el verde de un aplauso, que puede ser? sera que se quemo algo o el microfono esta malo gracias de antemano.

SALUDOS!!!!!


----------



## kal00 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Tazzadar:* Me da gusto que por fin te haya funcionado! Aquí estamos cualquier cosa, un saludo.

*cirsman: *Lo más probable es que te ande fallando la parte de C5, R9 y Q4, es la parte que hace el "retraso" en la señal para que precisamente no pase lo que te está ocurriendo, que se activan el rojo y verde al mismo tiempo. Fíjate en que hayas puesto bien *TODOS* los *TRANSISTORES*, muchísima gente se equivoca en esto y le atribuyen el mal funcionamiento al circuito. Checa que esté bien alineado el *Emisor*, *Base* y *Colector*.

Saludos.


----------



## crisman (Jul 18, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda kal00 lo revise y todo estaba bien y seguia igual entonces lo desarme, le di vuelta al protoboard y lo arme otra vez y boom funciono a la perfeccion. ya haste lo instale en mi cuarto  lo unico que tengo que conseguir es un microfono nuevo que el que tengo no mucho funciona. unas ultimas preguntas, de que aparato puedo sacar el microfono electret que en la electronica no venden de esos. y la ultima que tengo es. que debo cambiar para que el circuito sea un poco mas sensible. gracias por todo kal00 y exelente aporte sigue asi.
SALUDOS!!!!!


----------



## kal00 (Jul 18, 2010)

La verdad no estoy muy seguro de cómo variar la sensibilidad del micrófono, seguramente está en la parte del Pre-Amp, de R2 hacia la izquierda, ojalá y alguien nos pudiera ayudar a lograr esto. Yo lo que haría sería poner R16 de mayor valor para hacerlo *menos* sensible y viceversa. Lo que también podría funcionar sería poner C8 y C9 de mayor valores para igual bajarle la sensibilidad. Prueben y me avisan sale?

El micrófono lo puedes sacar de cualquier juguetito *crisman*, o incluso los micrófonos sencillos para computadora.


----------



## juampi98 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yo ya desarmé el circuito pero lo que pueden hacer para variar la sensibilidad es ver si Q2 trabaja correctamente en corte-saturación, que es lo que en definitiva va a generar el pulso en bajo en la pata 2. Prueben de medir la tensión colector-emisor en Q2 para saber como está funcionando al aplaudir.....obviamente lo ideal sería ver la señal de la pata 2 del primer 555 en un osciloscopio, y ahí empezar a variar R5 y R6 hasta lograr un pulso más "brusco y más bajo" si se desea aumentar la sensibilidad. Si el pulso no se observa a no ser que se aplauda muy cerca, habría que probar de cambiar R3 y R4 y empezar a ver hacia la izquierda....


----------



## francos (Jul 21, 2010)

Acabo de terminar de armar el circuito y tengo un problema, cuando aplaudo el led rojo se prende y cuando aplaudo por segunda vez NADA, el led verde ni se mosquea. Pero hay a veces que estoy dele de aplaudir hasta que se prende el led verde. o incluso a veces me toma los 2 aplausos y prende, puede ser que el microfono ande mal ? (no creo porque sino ni siquiera prenderia el rojo)
Alguien tiene idea que puede ser?


----------



## crisman (Jul 21, 2010)

*francos:* asi es el circuito a mi me pasa lo mismo aplaudo y enciende el led rojo pero vuelvo a aplaudir y no enciende el verde hasta que aplaudo varias veces no es falla del microfono sino que lleva ritmo yo ya casi le hallo el ritmo esto es una medida de seguridad del circuito para que no se encienda con cualquier sonido.


----------



## francos (Jul 21, 2010)

ah, pero es mas complicado entonces prender la luz. Yo pense que prendia al detectar dos golpes y prende. osea que solo yo voy a poder prender la luz nomas. sino voy a tener q poner a practicar a todos para cuando quieran prender la luz

Bueno entonces si crisman dice que asi actua el circuito aca les dejo todo 
Esquematico
Board
Y todo lo que necesiten


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 21, 2010)

buenisimo el clapper.

Mas bien tengo unas preguntas:
Para ahorrar espacio, luego de probar el circuito con los leds y que funcione propiamente. Puedo retirarlos del circuito? ah y existe algun reemplazo que sea mas pequeño que el CD4017? porque veo que solo se utilizan dos de sus diez salidas.

Cuanto me duraría aprox. la batería de 9V... una duracell por ejemplo. O en todo caso, cuanto consume aprox. el circuito?

gracias de antemano
saludos


----------



## francos (Jul 22, 2010)

Queria saber si alguien tiene el esquematico de este circuito, es muy interesante, porque solo detecta golpes, no cualquier sonido






ya que lo que yo quiero es prender la luz con un solo aplauso, o golpe o lo que sea. o si hay alguna forma de modificar el esquematico de aca, para que prenda con uno solo

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## kal00 (Jul 22, 2010)

Fíjate en el video que puse anteriormente* francos*, ahí se ve claramente que el circuito te acepta dos aplausos para prender y dos para apagar, pero como ya lo dijo *crisman*, no valen dos aplausos rapidos, o dos aplausos muy lentos, deben de ser en cierto ritmo. De nuevo, checa mi video para aclarar las dudas, no es muy dificil de hacerlo prender.

Respecto al video que pusiste *francos*, estás equivocado, no esque detecte solo golpes, detecta *cualquier* sonido o vibración fuerte. Los microfonos no solo detectan sonidos, detectan incluso vibraciones, es por eso que cuando golpea la mesa se enciende/apaga la luz (porque el microfono está sobre la mesa). De hecho si tienes mi circuito sobre una mesa y golpeas la mesa también se activa, no es nada del otro mundo.

Si quieres prenderlo solo con un aplauso o golpe, sólo tienes que quitarle el segundo 555 y mandar lo que sale del _pin 3_ del primer 555, directamente al _pin 14_ del 4017.


*kiwhilario:* Sí puedes quitarle los LEDs, es sólo para ver el estado de las salidas del circuito pero funciona correctamente sin los LEDs. Respecto al consumo del circuito, no sabría decirte, pero no sobrepasa los 100mA.


----------



## francos (Jul 23, 2010)

*@kal00* recien acabo de hacer eso de mandar el pin 3 a la pata 14 del 4017 y lo que hace es mantener prendido el led rojo, y aplaudo y no pasa nada.

Busque el video por todas las paginas y no lo encontre







A eso te referis vos ?


----------



## kal00 (Jul 23, 2010)

*francos: *Me confundí un poco al decirte lo del pin, pero en parte estoy bien, lo correcto es lo siguiente: Tienes que mandar el pin 3 del primer 555 al pin 14 del 4017 como te había dicho antes, pero me falto decirte que le tienes que poner una resistencia de 470K en paralelo, es decir, lo que vendría siendo R11. Elimina el segundo 555 y todo lo relacionado a él, como R9, C5, R10, etc. También tienes que cambiar C3 por un capacitor de 1uF, lo que vendría siendo C4. Espero me entiendas con claridad, con eso debe de funcionar. Quita también el LED rojo.

El video está en la página 9 amigo, hay que leer tantito. Te lo pongo de nuevo por cualquier cosa.

*VIDEO FUNCIONAMIENTO DE CLAPPER*


----------



## francos (Jul 23, 2010)

*@kal00
*Realize absolutamente todos los paso, y lo de prender el rele anda bien, lo que si no se queda pegado el rele, aplaudo se prende y se apaga, es como un flash que hace, nose si me entendes, apluado, prende y apaga, no queda energizada la bobina del rele.
A que se puede deber esto ?

Osea no hace la parte de la retencion, a eso me refiero


----------



## kal00 (Jul 23, 2010)

*francos:* Mmm.. algo debes de estar haciendo mal, debería de funcionar. Justamente ahorita lo acabo de probar y me funciona a la perfección, con un aplauso o golpe. Te repito lo que hice:

1.- Desconectas el cable que va del pin 3 del *SEGUNDO 555* al pin 14 del 4017.
2.- Desconectas R9 del pin 3 del *PRIMER 555*.
3.- Pasas R11 al pin 3 del *PRIMER 555* y la conectas a tierra.
4.- Conectas el pin 3 del *PRIMER 555* al pin 14 del 4017.
5.- Cambias C3 por un capacitor de 1uF.**

**Lo probé sin cambiar éste capacitor y también funciona.

Si te sigue sin funcionar es porque tienes algo mal conectado o desconectaste algo que no era.

Saludos.


----------



## francos (Jul 23, 2010)

Definitivamente debo tener alguna conexion mal, porq*UE* hice exactamente todo eso y nada, aplaudo y aveces me reconoce el aplauso y otras no, y ademas no se q*U*eda pegado el rele


----------



## kal00 (Jul 23, 2010)

Si no se queda pegado el relé, significa que algo debiste haber movido o desconectado sin querer de la parte del 4017, checa bien tus conexiones de nuevo. A algunos les ha servido desarmar todo el circuito y armarlo de nuevo, no es tán dificil y no te llevaría mucho tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## gca (Jul 26, 2010)

Se usa porque el 4017 en su salida no tiene la intensidad necesaria para activar el rele, entonces con el transistor activado por el 4017 podes trabajar con mayor intensidad sin estropiar el 4017.

En el simulador funciona porque muchas de estas cosas las pasa por alto.

Saludos


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 26, 2010)

Tu estas hablando de Q1. 
Mira bien el esquema.






Mi duda se refiere al Q4, el segundo BC337, creo que no leíste que uso el 556, te hubieras dado cuenta mas facilmente.
aun así gracias x el dato. lo tomaré en cuenta para otros proyectos.


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 26, 2010)

yo no le pongo micro, simplemente mando un pulso con un terminal logico.
En el proteus se llama logicstate.

Total al fin y al cabo, los aplausos son interpretados como pulsos luego de todo, luego de los filtros y todo eso. 
Si te funciona (en simulacion con el logicstate) y lo armas igual en protoboard no tendria porque salir mal.

Yo lo hice y si debería funcionar. Pero lamentablemente tengo un 556. aun ando esperando una alternativa para solucionar mi problema.  Aparte tengo un problema con la sensibilidad de mi circuito. Es muy poco sensible. unos 10 cm. a lo mucho. 

En todo caso voy a probar con un opamp. ya les contaré q tal me fué.


----------



## kal00 (Jul 27, 2010)

Muchachos, el *Q4* se utiliza por lo siguiente:

Si se dan cuenta, la salida del micrófono (ya filtrada como pulso) se utiliza para activar los 555, es decir, activar el pin de _Trigger_ en los dos 555. Ahora, el primer 555 sirve como "switch" para el segundo 555 que es el que en verdad manda la señal al 4017 para activar o desactivar el relé. Se hace de ésta forma porque si se quita *Q4*, entonces el segundo 555 estaría activo desde el principio, haciendo que con un aplauso se active el 4017, activando el relé.

Ahora, lo puse en el pin 8 porque a mí me funcionó así, alguien ya había comentado que también se podia poner en el pin 4 Reset pero no lo he probado. Aquí hay un problema, porque el 556 tiene solo un VCC alimentando los dos 555, peeero hay dos Reset, entonces lo primero que se me ocurre es poner la salida de *Q4* en el pin 10, para de ésta forma activar el segundo 555 como en el esquemático original. Pruebenlo y ahí me avisan.

Saludos.


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 27, 2010)

Hice lo de mandar el transistor al pin 10.

Lamentablemente no resultó. Sigue funcionando con una palmada.

Ah y tambien me sigue quedando muy poco sensible, unos 15cm. Cómo hago para aumentar la sensibilidad. solo se aumenta el R16 o hay que alterar las otras resistencias tambien?. (Las de la parte del micro)

Edito:
Puse mi multitester en serie con mi bateria de 9v y al circuito y me salió que consume 10mA cuando todo es silencio, y 20mA cuando los leds se prenden. luego 15mA cuando el led verde queda encendido. No he conectado el relay (de 12v) porque mi batería se bajó y ya no me contesta (anda por los 7.5v aprox) con 9 si andaba bien, pero ya no. 

alguien ha intentado hacer una fuente sin transformador para este circuito? Digo para ahorrar espacio y dinero por las baterías. 12V sería no?


----------



## kal00 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ya hay un post acerca de fuentes sin transformador, aparte de los elementos requeridos, necesitas el zener de 12v y con un capacitor de 400 nF es suficiente (para 120vAC). Gracias por poner el consumo del circuito, muchos lo han preguntado.

Investígate bien como funciona el pin _Reset_ de los 555, me parece que no es como el 8 que nadamás mandandole una señal alta funciona, creo que el Reset necesita una señal en bajo para desactivar el 555 y luego una señal en alto para activarlo, osea que necesita la baja para que funcione correctamente en primer lugar.

Saludos


----------



## Tazzadar (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola Musulganster, te digo que yo hize el circuito y a mi también me costo mucho hacerlo, creo que me complique mucho en el uso de los transistores al estar buscando cada uno su datasheet, lo que te recomiendo que hagas es hacer por partes el circuito y que vayas verificando que cada cable este bien conectado y además que sigas el circuito a ojos cerrados, es decir que coloques el transitor tal cual esta en el diagrama.


----------



## maxi1330 (Ago 1, 2010)

yo había echo el circuito en la protoboar de una y no me anduvo.. después hice como dice Tazzadar, empece a armar desde por parte, desde la parte del rele hacia la izquierda del circuito y me di cuenta que tenia un 555 que no me andaba bien (nose por que la verdad) y en lugar del electret y la parte de pre-amplificación le puse un pulsador y probaba, apretaba 2 veces y se prendía el led verde apretaba 2 nuevamente y se apagaba, pero el led rojo aveces se quedaba prendido y no se apagaba o aveces directamente ni siquiera prendía, cambie los 555 de lugar y empezó a andar bien el led rojo y se quedaba prendido el led verde y no se apagaba. Compre otro 555 lo reemplacé por el que me parecía que no andaba bien y salio andando lo mas bien el circuito. Despues arme el electrek con el pre y funciona pero me quedo muy poco sensible, pero debe ser por que omiti R1 R2 R3 R4 C1 y Q2 por que no tenia un transistor bc548 asi que mañana comprare el transistor y digo como funciona finalmente.


----------



## CralosCH (Ago 4, 2010)

hola 
muy bueno este tema 
ya tengo montado el circuito de kal00 y me funciona bn 
y ya  terminar el pcb si alguien le quiere echar un vistaazo 

 

PCB wizard


----------



## zaiz (Ago 5, 2010)




----------



## musulganster (Ago 7, 2010)

ya me anda bien!!! el problema que tenia era que los transitores que me vendieron  eran pnp!! jaja ahora anda bien.. jaj gracias igual

lo unico que no me gusta del circuito.. es que con chasquidos de los dedos anda de 10 , pero con palmadas es muy malo, es decir qe cuando aplaudo por segunda ves prende y apaga rapido el led verde, como que el aplauso es muy fuerte parece no se.. lo que pienso que debe seer no se es que use transitores bc 548 y bc 547 npn.. no use los especificados porque estaba probando si era problema de transitores y cuando me andubo bien asi lo deje.. pero dede ya muchas gracias a odos por la paciencia.. a tambien use un rele de 6 V porque no consegui de 9V y lo alimento con un cargador de celular  . saludos


----------



## pibeturbina (Ago 17, 2010)

Que tal Kal00, siguiendo tu investigacion, veo que es totalmente posible reemplazar la alimentacion de 9v por un puente de diodo etc, y alimentarlo directamente desde la tension alterna de la pared, para ahorrar dinero de baterias, y sin usar transformador ni fuente, no?

al igual que reemplazar los 2 ne555 por un solo ne556, para ahorrar espacio. 

Estoy en lo correcto? 

Gracias !


----------



## kal00 (Ago 17, 2010)

*pibeturbina:* Así es, dado el bajo consumo del circuito se puede poner una fuente sin transformador para alimentarlo a 9 o 12 volts, busca en el foro, hay mucha info de eso. Respecto al 556, alguien ya lo había intentado pero debido a que se usa solamente una alimentación para los dos, mi configuración no funciona en el 556. Trata e investiga, el pin Reset del segundo 555 es la clave.

Saludos!


----------



## fsebas (Ago 23, 2010)

La amplificación la realice de esta forma, BZ1 corresponde al microfono, para variar la sensibilidad del microfono hay que ir variando R5 y R4, ya que la ganancia va a estar dadas por la relacion de estas resistencias (R5/R4), con los valores puestos queda muy sensible el circuito, es cuestion de ir probando. Luego la salida del operacional va a Q3 del circuito de Kal00. Espero que les sirva , cualquier duda pregunten..





http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-amificacionmicrofono-5034046.html


----------



## pibeturbina (Ago 30, 2010)

Que tal. Luego de luchar varios dias, logre primero que funcione la etapa del microfono, luego que prenda el led rojo, luego el verde, y luego que funcione el relay. Todo lo fui resolviendo por etapas midiendo valores con el osciloscopio y tester. Con un generador de ondas tambien me ayude alimentando un parlantito y midiendo las reacciones del circuito al variar distintos componentes para lograr la mejor efectividad. 

*Fsebas:* lo que vos hiciste no dudo de que funcione, pero cuando yo lo arme no funciono. Por lo qeu no gaste mucho tiempo en eso y me meti directamente en loq eu estaba antes que era revisar señales y valores en la etapa de amplificacion del circuito original que dio kal00, de paso me ahorraba lugar y dinero si es que se quiere hacer a gran escala.

Lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que todo esto lo hice con eqiupos y fuente totalmente filtrados.

Por eso, el circuito que dio kal00 ya me funciona, pero quiero hacerlo funcionar desde la alimentacion de la pared asi no tengo ninguna necesidad de andar cambiando pilas o armando transformadores, pero con rectificador. Lo que me trae dudas es que posiblemente cuando alimente el circuito desde la pared, al no ser la misma alimentacion ni filtrado, me funcione distinto el circuito y necesite cambiar algunos valores de los componentes nuevamente.

Dentro de unos dias cuando termine de acomodarme bien, subo video y esquematico de las cosas que cambie para su funcionamiento.

Saludos !

*Durone:* Y... si es para 125v claramente cuando lo conectes a 220 se te va a ahcer m*****da. Conseguite uno de 220v, sale $1.50 en argentina.

Y lo del circuito definitivo, no existe. Puede existir un circuito "definitivo", pero vos podes armarlo y que no te funcione, ya que los valores de los componentes no son exactos nunca, ademas del tipo y calidad de alimentacion, etc. Tal vez lo armes y te funcione, y tal vez no, como a mi. Yo tuve que cambiar varios valores, sobre todo en la etapa de amplificacion. Hay que sentar el c****o en la silla y esforzarse (si te gusta la electronica, obvio, sino dedicate a otra cosa).

Por eso, luego en unos dias subo esquematico y video de como A MI me funciono.



Salutes !!


----------



## francos (Sep 2, 2010)

*@cralosch
*descargue la PCB, y la verdad que teng un par de dudas, porque dentro del rar, hay un archivo que se llama plano, pero no tiene extencion, quisiera saber que extencion es, asi se cual es cada transistor.
Ademas en la placa hay un capacitor de 1 uF ceramico, esto puede ser verdad ?
Ademas que hay 3 borneras, calculo que es para la alimentacion, la  salida del rele y el microfono, pero hay como un jumper que nose que  funcion cumple, me podrias decir que elemento es? 

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## maxi1330 (Sep 2, 2010)

son 3 borneras.. las 2 que estan abajo del rele son una bornera el normal cerrado del rele y la otra el normal abierto.. la de arriba es la alimentacion, y el que aparece como un jumper a la izquierda del PCB es el microfono. 
por lo menos asi lo entendi yo y creo q es asi...


----------



## francos (Sep 2, 2010)

Y lo del capacitor de 1 uf ceramico ? que onda ? , ademas el D1 aparece como una resistencia, despues no estan indicado que integrados usa, porq que antes usaban un esquematico con 14 patas, y ahora tiene uno de 16, alguien me puede explicar eso ?


----------



## maxi1330 (Sep 2, 2010)

1ro el unico diodo que hay en el circuito es el que esta al lado del rele, y esta como D2 en el PCB, es una resistencia conectada a masa lo que decis vos 2do el integrado tiene 16 patas, nose que circuito tenes pero el que tengo yo de kal00 es de 16 y es el CD 4017 y el capacitor de 1uF si nose, en el circuito creo que es el de 10nF capaz que uso ese valor CralosCH eso tendria que decirlo el.


----------



## francos (Sep 8, 2010)

Hay arme el circuito y anda a la perfeccion, pero quiero saber como puedo ajustar la sensibilidad del microfono, quiero que sea aun mas sensible, que resistencia tengo que bariar, o cual puedo remplazar por un potenciometro para que sea mas sensible
gracias


----------



## kal00 (Sep 8, 2010)

*francos:* No se puede aumentar la sensibilidad con un potenciómetro, un potenciómetro es una resistencia y una resistencia no aumenta el voltaje/corriente, los disminuye. Si quieres hacerlo más sensible, necesitas poner otra etapa de amplificación. 

Repite la parte de R16, Q3, R14 y C9. Es decir, en vez de sacar la salida de C9 a la union de la resistencias R1 y R2 como lo indica mi circuito, tienes que sacar esa salida de nuevo a otra etapa, a la entrada de R16 y Q3 en la parte que copiaste, no lo vayas a mandar hacia atras, es* otra etapa diferente* solo que igual a la anterior, te lo repito, la salida de C9 en vez de ir a R1 y R2 iria al equivalente de R16 y Q3.

Otra forma que podrías probar aunque no estoy muy seguro, es simplemente cambiando R16 de 270K a 100K a ver que pasa, si no te funciona entonces haz lo que te dije anteriormente.

Saludos.


----------



## francos (Sep 8, 2010)

@maxi1330 
arme la pcb y anda a la perfeccion, pero el apluso tiene que ser muy fuerte para que sea detectado por eso queria cambiar la sensibilidad sin modificar el circuito ya que esta armada la pcb, despues voy a cambiar r16 como dice kal00 y veo que pasa.
La pcb anda a la perfeccion 

anda a la perfeccion


----------



## maritoherrera1 (Sep 11, 2010)

Kaloo! jaja estoy reviviendo un viejo post... en que quedo esto del clapper? el ultimo proyecto en el cual subieron comprimido con pcb.... era el proyecto de kaloo al final? o fue otro? kaloo... me interesaria probar el tuyo, ya que desues de comerme las 16 paginas del post, encuentro más entendible tu proyecto a la hora de poder hacerle modificaciones. pudiste armar vos un PCB? o tu proyecto murio en el protoboard? Muchas Gracias!!!!


----------



## david2009 (Oct 2, 2010)

hola qusiera  que el circuito de interrupor por voz  de kaloo no se apague o que tarde varias horas en apagarse solo. 

por que lo quiero poner para ensender un amplificador y si pongo musica fuerte se va a apagar, por eso quiero que el interruptor nuncaa se apage por golpes. solo que encienda. 

alguna ayuda que modificacion deberia hacer?


----------



## kal00 (Oct 2, 2010)

*maritoherrera1:* Desgraciadamente mi proyecto murió en el proto, ahora que tenga tiempo hago el PCB y lo subo, saludos!

*juanoskk:* Si sólo te prende con un aplauso, entonces tienes mal conectada la parte de R9, C5 y Q4, éstos 3 componentes son parte de lo que hace que se prenda con dos aplausos. Para conectarle un relé de 12v sólo necesitas aumentar VCC a 12v, aunque te recomiendo compres un relé de 9v, 6v o 5v para que no afecte en algo el circuito.

*david2009: * Se necesitaría algo llamado "Latch Circuit" en vez del 4017, busca algo relacionado, hay uno muy fácil con compuertas lógicas. Leete el siguiente link sobre esto:

http://www.play-hookey.com/digital/rs_nand_latch.html

Saludos!


----------



## david2009 (Oct 11, 2010)

a si lo usas con  7 volt  o 6 te anda con dos aplausos y  es menos sensible ni la musica de los parlantes lo apaga .

 si lo usas  con 9 volt o mas te anda con un aplauso  y es mas sensible tanto que se apaga con la musica . yo lo ice la primera vez y anduvo de toque.  yo lo ice para encender un amplificador .

como hago para bajarle la sensibilidad al microfono


----------



## 2AGE (Oct 12, 2010)

Si quieres aumentar o disminuir la sensibilidad del amplificador del microfono debes aumentar o disminuir el resistor de retroalimentacion del amplificador operacional, deja en paz los capacitores y varia los resistores.


----------



## david2009 (Oct 12, 2010)

a ya esta  puse un potenciometro  de reemplazo a la resistencia de 10k  y me funciona joya eso si para que funcione bien con dos aplausos tienen que  poner un trafo de 6 volt que rectificado  te da 8.8.. por ahi. si pones uno de mas voltaje te funciona con  un solo aplauso. despues suvo un video para que vean como quedo montado dentro de mi amplificador


----------



## fdjvp (Oct 13, 2010)

hola es muy bueno tu proyecto kal00 y 
bueno son nuevo en esto de la electronica
ya arme el circuito pero me falta para activar el rele al foco
ya funciona todo bien pero solo me falta eso
como lo conectaria el rele es el siguiente





cual s NC, NA comun y las bobinas o como se conecta este rele de 5


----------



## kal00 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola *fdjvp*, me da gusto que te haya funcionado, felicidades. Tu relé se conecta muy fácil. Como puedes ver, la bobina está entre el 1 y el 2 cierto? Ésta es la parte que va a *DC*, osea al circuito de control. En mi esquemático sería 1 a _VCC_ y 2 al transistor, si lo ves? Lo que sería 4, 5 y 3 son los contactos, el "switch", ésto es lo que va a tu foco o a lo que quieras poner que active. Si es un foco, el 4 va a ir directo a la AC y el 5 o 3 van a ir a tu foco, de esta forma se cierra el circuito, recuerda que es un simple switch. Dependiendo si lo quieres _Normalmente Cerrado _o _Normalmente Abierto _es si lo conectas a 5 o 3.

Saludos.


----------



## fdjvp (Oct 13, 2010)

bueno acabo de conectarlo doy los aplausos y prende el segundo led y al apagarlo tambien el problema es en el rele no se , ya lo conecte como me dijistes y no conecto la transitor y diodo en el 1
a vcc el 1 y como me mencionastes el 4 directo a AC, pero cuando conecto el 3 se *QU*eda prendidy al contrario cuando pongo en el 5 como le hago para *QUE* se prende y apage como mencionas es un switch pero e intentado y no logro prenderlo y apagarlo


----------



## fdjvp (Oct 13, 2010)

bueno perdon se supone *QUE* en el cerrado *QU*eda prendido pero cuando lo conecto yopasa lo siguiente
1= a VCC
2= a el Transitor
3=se supone *QUE *es cerrado pero al conectarlo esta apagado
4= directo a AC
5= se supone *QUE* es abierto pero a*QU*i me enciende al conectarlo
el circuito jala bien con los 2 aplausos 
pero lo conecto a cual*QU*iera (3 o 5) pero no logro apagarlo o encenderlo 
cual seria mi problema


----------



## kal00 (Oct 13, 2010)

Posiblemente tu relé no sirve, vas a hacer lo siguiente para checarlo. Si tu relé es de 5 a 9v, agarra una pila cuadrada de 9v y conectala entre el 1 y 2, debes de oir un "click" que es cuando la bobina del relé y la palanquita hacen contacto, si conectas y desconectas la pila se deben de escuchar varios clicks, así se ve que si sirve el relé. Si tu relé en cambio es de 12v, necesitas una fuente de 12v.


----------



## fdjvp (Oct 13, 2010)

ok ya lo intente y si al conectarlos suena los varios clic el problema es *QUE* no me funciona con el circuito doy los 2 aplausos prende sol el led verde pero no el foco algo *QUE* pueda estar mal conectado a tambien aveces doy muy repido los 2 aplausos y no apaga pero si doy 2 con un determinado tiempo se apaga
no se si ahi tambien afecta o lo sensible del circuito.

ok men gra*CIAS* ya encontre el problema era una conexion por el diodo *QUE* es habia puesto mal otra cosa es muy sen*S*ible por *QUE* doy dos aplausos y se paga pero rapidamente prende no se a *QUE* se deba y no se si afecte estar en lugar cerrado 
ok y felicidades por un buen proyecto y suerte!!!


----------



## kal00 (Oct 14, 2010)

*fdjvp:* Me da gusto que ya te haya salido. Con respecto a la sensibilidad, alguna vez le di un consejo a alguien de variar la resistencia R16, ya sea poniendo una resistencia mas alta o con un potenciometro para ver como se comporta, pero cuidado con el potenciometro, debe de ser de un _megaohm_ o de 500K porque menos sería muy sensible y se podriá quemar el transistor. Otros dicen que se puede variando R15 con un potenciometro de 50k o 20k. Que te parece si pruebas esas opciones y me cuentas tus resultados? Ayudaría mucho a otros también. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## maritoherrera1 (Oct 26, 2010)

kal00 muchas gracias por tu aporte.... te pido un favor, no me podrías decir en que página del tema está tu circuito en etapa final? para poder hacer el pcb y subir una respuesta final? muchas gracias!!


----------



## kal00 (Oct 26, 2010)

Claro, aquí te pongo el circuito final, saludos.

Circuito Activar Rele por sonido


----------



## Rubioz (Oct 27, 2010)

Perdon por revivir un post tan viejo, me pasa lo siguiente:
Aplaudo una ves y se prende el 1º led, aplaudo otra ves y no pasa nada, puede ser que este quemado U2 (555) y que por lo tanto no funcione?
Me leí todo el post y deduje que debería ser por eso, ademas voy a cambiarle la R16,
desde ya Gracias!
Un saludo
Rubioz.-


----------



## kal00 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Rubioz:* Para nada es un post viejo no te preocupes, el ultimo post fue hace 1 día . Respecto al problema, supongo que ya viste el video del funcionamiento que puse, si no hace eso entonces puede estar quemado U2 como especifias o puede que lo hayas conectado mal, o el cable que comparte U1 de su pin 2 con U2 del otro pin 2 puede que te haya faltado. Si lo has hecho en proto checalo bien, hay veces que tanto cable nos puede confundir, a mí recientemente me paso con un proyecto.

Saludos!


----------



## Rubioz (Oct 28, 2010)

Kal00
Gracias por responder tan rápidamente, te lo agradezco mucho.
Efectivamente estaba quemado uno de los 555 porque probé cambiándolo y no se encendía el primer led.
Compre otro y lo reemplazé, en esta ocasión cambié de lugar los 2 integrados y en los 2 casos se encendía el primer led, pero el problema sigue, el segundo led (y con él el relé) no se enciende, no comprendo por qué.
Quizá puede ser porque en donde iban resistencias de 10 KOhm (R5, R14 y R6)
Pero me parece raro porque el primer led enciende, en fin, no se me ocurre que podrá ser, agradecería que me puedas ayudar.
Por cierto, muy buewno tu proyecto, desde ya Gracias.
Saludos!
Rubioz.-


----------



## kal00 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Rubioz: *Cómo menciona *david2009* es posible que la parte del transistor que va conectado a U2 la tengas mal conectada. Es muy común que se confundan con las patas del transistor y lo pongan al revés. Otra cosa que podrías hacer es poner un LED al pin 3 del U2. Si ves que cuando das el segundo aplauso da un pequeño flash (se enciende muy rápido) quiere decir que está trabajando correctamente y que la parte de U3 es la que está mal. 

Saludos.


----------



## Rubioz (Oct 29, 2010)

Muchas gracias a los dos por ayudarme!
Les comento que me fije la dispocisión de los terminales de los transistores y estaban bien (solo coloqué al revés el transistor bc337 que era blanco (el que esta al lado el mic).
En cuanto al led, te referís al terminal + o - que conecte al pin de U2 ?

De todas formas ya lo conecté a los dos pines, pero es para tenerlo en cuenta.
Al conectarlo al no ocurrí nada, pero cuando lo conecté al el led verde quedaba encendido y cuando aplaudía una ves se encendía en rojo y al momento de apagarse el led rojo, el led verde se "atenuaba" y volvía a encenderse.

Saludos!


----------



## Rubioz (Oct 31, 2010)

Probé dando vuelta el transistor de la salida del 4017, y al conectar la alimentacion el led verde se mantiene encendido y, si doy un aplauso, el led rojo se enciende unos segundos y se vuelve a apagar, y si aplaudo mientras el led rojo esta encendido no ocurre nada :S
Pero, cuando conecto el led al pin 3 de U2 sucede lo sigueinte:
El led verde se mantiene encendido (al principio tenue y luego con buena "luz") y cuando aplaudo (como siempre) se enciende el led rojo, y cuando aplaudo por segunda ves mientras el led rojo está encendido , el led verde se "apaga" por una fracción de segundo y luego se vuelve a encender.
Aver si ya lo termino de una ves 
Desde ya gracias gente!
Un saludo!


----------



## kal00 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Rubioz:* Tienes muy mal conectado a U2, no debería hacer nada de eso, o igual y ya se te quemó de nuevo. Checa bien tus conexiones, el comportamiento debería ser al revés, en vez de apagarse el LED verde cuando das el segundo aplauso, se debería encender.

Saludos!


----------



## Rubioz (Oct 31, 2010)

Gente, estuvo probando todas las posibilidades de lo que me dijeron y lo que se me ocurrió a mi (que fue casi nada) y repasando todas las conecciones y todo, y llegué a la conclusión de que seguramente se me haya quemado el 4017 ya que en un principio lo había colocado justamente al revés, y había energizado el circuito, por lo tanto creo que esa debe ser la razón de que no me funcione.
Mañana iré a comprar uno nuevo aver si era esa el problema, lo coloqué de manera que el terminal 1 quedó en el lugar del terminal 9 y el terminal 16 en el del terminal 8.
Además probé los dos 555 y los dos funcionan, en cuanto al 4017 lo compré y no ocurrió nada :S no se que podrá ser...
Gracias !
Un Saludo!


----------



## Rubioz (Nov 2, 2010)

Kal00, me olvidé de decirte, que lo que vos me indicas (que el comportamiento deberia ser al reves) se da cuando conecto el led al pin 3 de U2 y el transistor "al reves"
Cuando saco la conección del led al pin 3 de U2 ocurre lo que te comente arriba.
Saludos!


----------



## kal00 (Nov 2, 2010)

Te recomiendo desarmar todo y volverlo a armar, a veces es la única solución (me ha pasado). Sólo que ahora pon especial atención en tooodas las conexiónes, sobretodo en las que hacen confusión como en los nodos donde convergen 3 conexiones, y checa el patillaje y la polaridad de todas las cosas.

Saludos!


----------



## darm940 (Nov 4, 2010)

kal00, espero que te encuentres bien. solo queria felicitarte por ese maravilloso aporte del circuito. Me llevo tiempo armarlo.primero no me reconocia los aplausos y fue porque tenia mal puesto el transistor Q2, despues nada mas me encendia el led rojo correspondiente al primer aplauso porque cuando daba el segundo no pasaba nada. El problema lo solucione cambiando la R9 por un potenciometro, esta modificacion te permite tener control sobre la sensibilidad del circuito y ahora me sirve perfectamente. de verdad muchas gracias lo necesitaba para un proyecto!!!!

Rubioz
depronto tu problema es el mismo que yo tenia, daba el primer aplauso se encendia el led rojo peo cuando daba el segundo mientras el led estaba encendido el verde no se encendia, ni por mas cerca que aplaudiera. Como dije en el anterior comentario cambia tu R9 por un potenciometro de 10K y disminuyelo para ver si ahora te sirve el circuito.


----------



## kal00 (Nov 5, 2010)

*darm940*: Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones, me da gusto que te haya funcionado perfectamente. Es muy común que se pongan transistores al revés, en algunos días subo un circuito para checar la correcta polaridad de éstos. Lo que mencionas de R9 me parece curioso, ya que R9 no tiene ningún efecto en la sensibilidad, sino que la combinación de R9 y C5 es el que da el retardo para activar el segundo LED, es decir, para que sólo se active el LED verde cuando el rojo esté encendido. Pero si a ti te funcionó, vaya, enhorabuena. Ojalá le sirva a *Rubioz*.

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## hericlark (Nov 5, 2010)

muchas gracias kal00 ya lei todo el post me tarde un poco ya que son muchas paginas pero ya le entendi..
estoy haciendo el pcb en el wizard ya que lo arme les digo que tal me fue, solo tengo una duda es que creo que por ahi lei que algunos tenian problemas con la colocacion de un transitor ya que este tenia la polarizacion invertida o algo asi, o los pongo tal y como deben de ir.
ha y otra cosa cuantos aparatos le podria conectar al mismo tiempo,poniendolos en paralelo ya que solo hay una coneccion.


----------



## kal00 (Nov 5, 2010)

*hericlark:* Los transistores ponlos cómo van, a lo que me refiero es que a muchos les pasa que ponen los transistores al revés. Le puedes conectar los aparatos que quieras siempre y cuando los _Amperes_ de consumo *no sobrepasen los indicados en el relé*. Dependiendo del relé que tengas será de unos 10A, 15A o 20A, depende de cuanta carga soporte el relé.

Saludos.


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Circuito activado por sonido*


De la función principal de este circuito está encargado el SCR1, el cual conecta y desconecta la corriente entre el ánodo y el cátodo, necesita para esto una corriente muy baja en el gate y de esto se encarga el M1, cuando hablamos en el, o emitimos cualquier ruido. El R1 y C1 están encargados de mantener por cierto tiempo (dependiendo de la capacidad de C1) activado el aparato conectado al tomacorriente, el cual entrega 115V. de corriente alterna.

*Lista de componentes*

Todos los componentes están descritos en el diagrama.






*LA PREGUNTAS ES:* *QUE MODIFICACION HABRIA QUE HACER PARA QUE ENTREGUE 220V?? Y LA OTRA ES UN BAJO POR QUE CREO QUE ES POR UN TIEMPO LIMITADO QUE QUEDE ENCENDIDO EL ARTEFACTO QUE CONECTEMOS .. ??1000GRACIAS POR SU PRONTA RESPUESTA!!!*


----------



## Rubioz (Nov 6, 2010)

Marcelo070
El tema es así, para conectarle un artefacto de 220v simplemente tenés que ponerle un relé de 220v sin modificar ninguna parte del circuito, solo cambiar ese componente, y no queda encendido por un tiempo, al aplaudir una vez se enciende el led rojo por un tiempo, y al aplaudir nuevamente se enciende el led verde y el relé se "pega" y el artefacto queda conectado hasta que aplaudas 2 veces nuevamente.

Saludos!


----------



## hericlark (Nov 6, 2010)

hola francos ya descargue el final clapper que pusiste me gustaria saber si es el mismo que posteo kal00 el que enciende y apaga con 2 aplausos? si es ese te lo agradesco mucho ya que estaba haciendo el pcb cuando vi que ya lo tenias y pues ya estaba cansado... muchas gracias lo armo y les cuento

ha y otra cosa *francos* donde se pone el microfono electret en ese esquematico es que no logro ayarlo


----------



## david2009 (Nov 6, 2010)

una foto del interruptor por voz con los transistores de (frente grises) estan alreves al de la placa original por que estan las polaridades invertidas de estos bc337 .

 con un trafo de  6 volt rectificado da 9 volt funciona con dos aplausos . 

si pones mas grande el trafo te va a funcionar con un aplauso


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 7, 2010)

Rubioz dijo:


> Marcelo070
> El tema es así, para conectarle un artefacto de 220v simplemente tenés que ponerle un relé de 220v sin modificar ninguna parte del circuito, solo cambiar ese componente, y no queda encendido por un tiempo, al aplaudir una vez se enciende el led rojo por un tiempo, y al aplaudir nuevamente se enciende el led verde y el relé se "pega" y el artefacto queda conectado hasta que aplaudas 2 veces nuevamente.
> 
> Saludos!



Thank you!!!!



david2009 dijo:


> una foto del interruptor por voz con los transistores de (frente grises) estan alreves al de la placa original por que estan las polaridades invertidas de estos bc337 .
> 
> con un trafo de  6 volt rectificado da 9 volt funciona con dos aplausos .
> 
> si pones mas grande el trafo te va a funcionar con un aplauso



Alguien sabria si hay otro ejemplo pero con el diseño en miniatura o mas pequeño que quepa en una placa de 10x10 mas o menos??? digo es incomodo si voy a querer ponerlo en la pared semejante tamaño jaja..

ESte circuito esta salido de un sueño pero mis dudas de novato.. no se que tan sensible sera osea cuanto metros.. otra en el diagrama no encontre el simblo del microfono..?? donde va conectado y por ultima que tan bueno es ya que funciona con 220v directo.. Un millon de gracias por su respuesta colegas!!Ver el archivo adjunto 21820


----------



## david2009 (Nov 8, 2010)

lo podes regular poniendo un potenciometro a  4 metro te anda pero no conviene por que al minimo ruido se te enciende o apaga lo conveniente es regular el potenciometro para que se te apague o encienda a una distancia de 2 metro o 3 metro es a gusto. esa placa que suvistes no se si balla a andar pero la mia que hice ta toda bien aramada y con la resistencia abierta paara colocar el potenciometro


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 8, 2010)

este es el usuario que lo hizo: 


			
				sebitronic dijo:
			
		

> yo hice este circuito cuando hoba a primero del polimodal pero le propuse al profe mejorarlo y lo hice. mi version se alimenta directamente de la linea electrica por ende no lleva bateria y su consumo es menor porque reemplaze el rele por un sistema de control de potencia de estado solido



Mira este es el diagrama para darte clariadad a mi pregunta..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21821&d=1249514847


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 10, 2010)

marcelo070 dijo:


> este es el usuario que lo hizo:
> 
> 
> Mira este es el diagrama para darte clariadad a mi pregunta..
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21821&d=1249514847



David te hago una preguntita, en el diagrama aprarece un diodo y es el D4 fijate que no tiene un numero o valor.. no se cual sera si vos sabes agradecido eternamente..!


----------



## david2009 (Nov 10, 2010)

el 1n4001 est es el circuito



			
				hericlark dijo:
			
		

> alguien sabe si el clapper final subido por francos funciona igual que el subido por kal00 ya que es el mismo esquematico debe de prender con 2 aplausos, si hace eso? por favor alguien que me diga para imprimir el pcb y no gastar dioquis.



si funciona yo lo arme ahi suvi unas fotos fijate

si lo vas a armar y lo vas a alimentar con  9 volt  ponele una resistencia de 30 ohms en el positivo del trafo que balla a la placa para vajarlo a 8 volt y para que funcione  con 2 aplausos . por que sin esa resistencia va a funcionarte con un solo aplauso.


----------



## hericlark (Nov 10, 2010)

disculpa david2009 pero como seria eso de conectar una resistencia de 30 ohms en el trafo es que esa palabra no la habia oido osea nada mas le pongo la resistencia al positivo de la bateria y ya no tengo que sustituir nada


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 10, 2010)

hericlark dijo:


> disculpa david2009 pero como seria eso de conectar una resistencia de 30 ohms en el trafo es que esa palabra no la habia oido osea nada mas le pongo la resistencia al positivo de la bateria y ya no tengo que sustituir nada



Se refiere al transformador o bateria que vas a usar de alimentacion osea 9v podrias tener un trafo de un celu o una bateria comun. y la resistencia la debes poner en el lado (+) para disminuirla a los 8v que te sugiere. Saludos!


----------



## Rubioz (Nov 10, 2010)

Que tal gente!
Les cuento que desarmé todo el circuito y lo hice nuevamente en la protoboard, y ahora me pasa lo siguiente:
Usé todos transistores bc548 y...
*Al conectarles de la manera que me indica mi multímetro (al poner los transistores en su respectivo sócalo, para obtener el hfe debo colocarlo de una manera en la cual la disposición de las patas sería: de frente Emisor, Base, Colector)
Lo que ocurre es que el led rojo se mantiene encendido y por mas que aplauda no ocurrre nada.
*Al conectarlos de otra manera (la que dicen los datasheets: de frente Colector, Base, Emisor) 
Lo que ocurre es que a veces se enciende unos segundos el led rojo y luego se apaga (lo que está bien no? ) y luego aplaudo, grito y hago muchisimo ruido al lado del mic y no ocurre nada. Otras veces al conectar la alimentación se encienden los 2 leds, pero el led rojo se apaga y no vuelve a encenderse con mis aplauso, en cambio el verde permanece encendido...

No entiendo por qué ocurre esto y cual de las 2 disposiciones de terminales debo usar..
Si alguien me pudiera ayudar..
Gracias!
Saludos!

Rubioz.-


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 10, 2010)

David me podrias decir la tension de todos los capacitores ya que en el diagrama no lo dice, y otra es que si podes describirme bien los nombres de los transistores bc.. Agradecido por tu respuesta!


----------



## kal00 (Nov 10, 2010)

Perdón por abandonar un poco el tema.

*marcelo070: *La tensión/voltaje de los capacitores debe ser mayor a la tensión máxima que recorre el circuito. Si lo estás alimentando  con una pila de 9v, entonces cualquier valor arriba de 9v funciona.

*david2009: *Te felicito por tu PCB, muy bien hecha.

*Rubioz:* Me suena a que tienes mal la parte del micrófono y todo lo relacionado. Prueba mandándole una tierra al pin 2 de U1, de ésta manera simulas la salida del micrófono. Si le mandas una tierra debe de prender el LED rojo una vz, si le mandas una segunda tierra mientras el LED rojo está encendido, debe de prender el LED verde, lo que sería su funcionamiento normal. Mucha suerte y no desesperes.

Saludos!


----------



## david2009 (Nov 10, 2010)

marcelo070 dijo:


> David me podrias decir la tension de todos los capacitores ya que en el diagrama no lo dice, y otra es que si podes describirme bien los nombres de los transistores bc.. Agradecido por tu respuesta!



macelito . los transistores son bc547, bc548,bc337 , bc337 es el mismo . fijate en mi placa  que estos transistores van al reves al del diagrama computarisado. armastes algo ya?


----------



## kal00 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Rubioz:* Me da gusto que hayamos encontrado el problema. Podrías tener los transistores al revés de entrada, o algún capacitor no es de la capacitancia especificada (que recuerda que son cerámicos, no polares). También recuerda que los micrófonos electret tienen polaridad, ojo con esto. Repito lo de los transistores, es el error más común que pasa.

Saludos!


----------



## alekz (Nov 12, 2010)

hola bueno lo q sucede esq necesito un interruptor activado por sonido y necesito saber si alguien tiene un diagrama pero lo q necesito tambien es q pueda encender un foco de 120volts de CA y q este hecho con operacionales como el 741 y q tambien tenga un circuito de potencia, el diseño del cto es como el de la imagen
 y ademas necesito el cto de potencia para el cual se usara un moc3011 y un scr


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 12, 2010)

alekz dijo:


> hola bueno lo q sucede esq necesito un interruptor activado por sonido y necesito saber si alguien tiene un diagrama pero lo q necesito tambien es q pueda encender un foco de 120volts de CA y q este hecho con operacionales como el 741 y q tambien tenga un circuito de potencia, el diseño del cto es como el de la imagen
> y ademas necesito el cto de potencia para el cual se usara un moc3011 y un scr



- Fijate lo que postié mas arriba sobre el *SCR, hay para varias tensiones. pero el bajon es que si usas el *SCR o tiristor, el tiempo de duración de cierre dependerá del capacitor que le pongas y hasta que no descargue la tensión acumulada no se apagará lo que tengas por carga.  _algo asi es lo que entiendo.
_

*Alekz: Aquí tienes uno que si funciona:*

*Diagrama:*

http://img01.imagefra.me/i21d/kal00/fbr16a3um_961da5b.jpg

*Video:*


----------



## kal00 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yo no sé por qué se complican tanto la vida con _"quiero uno que funcione a 220VAC"_, _"porfavor uno para 120AC"_, _"a mi se me antoja uno para 100000000000vAC"_. Si fueran un poco menos flojos y se pusieran a *leer* y a *investigar* en vez de nadamás pedir y pedir *(cosa muy diferente a pedir ayuda) *, sabrían el funcionamiento de un relé.

Un relé, dependiendo de sus características, funciona desde 1v hasta su _vAC_ máximo especificado *EN LETRAS NEGRAS* arriba del relé. Si tengo uno que dice que soporta 220_vAC_, entonces me funciona para todos los voltajes abajo de 220, si tengo uno que dice que soporta 1349288100703_vAC_, entonces también soporta 10_vAC_. Si usas DC el relé también especifica hasta cuantos Amperes le puedes meter en DC, al igual que te dice cuántos Amperes en AC.


----------



## alekz (Nov 12, 2010)

ok veo q ese cto funciona correctamente pero necesito implementarlo con un cto de potencia, veo q la sensibilidad del aparato esta muy bien pero necesito hacerlo sin relay , en este caso no se si pueda sustituirlo por el cto de potencia(el moc3011 y el scr) es mi duda y tambien seria mejor con un operacional ya q debo ver en el osciloscopio si se dispara  y su saturacion en inversa


----------



## hericlark (Nov 13, 2010)

hola que tal una duda cuando hago el pcb en el pcbwizard la tierra no me la reconoce como le hago para que todo lo que va conectado a tierra quede unido al coope area ya que solo no lo hace lo que hice para que lo que va a tierra es poner una union a el negativo de la bateria pero de esta manera me ocupa mas espacio y es mas dificil por que se generan mas pistas y a veces no me las genera todas al 100% no si me entiendan

he tradado de hacer un pcb mas compacto del claper pero no he podido ya que no se generan las pistas al 100% y pormas que reubico los componentes no me queda no se que hacer ya que lo quiero tener lo mas compacto posible


----------



## darm940 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hola Kal00 espero que te encuentres bien. Te cuento que el circuito me funciona bien, solo que no lo habia probado con el rele. y pues queria preguntarte si en caso de no poder conseguir un rele de 9v podia aumentar el voltaje con el que funciona el circuito a 12v para poder usar en rele de 12v. Lo lo que pasa es que no he podido encontrar uno de 9v de un solo tiro, ya que el que encontre es de doble tiro y no me sirve. gracias


----------



## kal00 (Nov 13, 2010)

*darm940:* Qué bueno que te funciona bien el circuito, felicidades. Respecto al relé, sí puedes subir _Vcc_ a 12v para alimentar al relé, no hay problema, solo *checa bien tus conexiones* ya que hubo alguien que quería hacer lo mismo que tú y al subir _Vcc_ a 12v se le quemó un 555 pero era porque lo tenía mal conectado, ya que recordemos que un 555 soporta hasta 18v. Un relé de doble tiro funcionaría también ya que solo se usaría un tiro, de hecho el relé de mi esquemático tiene Normalmente Abierto y Normalmente Cerrado.

Saludos!


----------



## darm940 (Nov 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias Kal00 lo hare encuento pueda y lo de mi rele de doble tiro es que para que se active el interruptor tengo que enerrgizar una pata y para que se desactive tengo que energizar otra. Ha yo realize por mi cuenta un PCB apenas pruebe lo del rele y lo monte en impreso les digo si me funciono.


----------



## hericlark (Nov 13, 2010)

hola amigos estoy realizando un proyecto personal tal vez este no es el foro indicado pero no lo he encontrado en otro lado espero que me ayuden.

el otro dia vi un video en una pagina en donde habia un aparato que se le ponia a una puerta y se podia programar para que la puerta abriera al golpearla pero con cierto ritmo y hasta se podia programar con el ritmo que uno quisiera pero de forma analoga, no era una cerradura electronica sino como que se pegaba y despegaba de la puerta, traia un motor y este se sugetaba ala perilla y al girar la abria. alomejor era simplemente un solenoide.

pero bueno mi idea es hacer algo simple tengo un motor metido en una caja con engranes y este genera mucha fuerza de torcion suficiente para hacer girar la perilla de la puerta entonces lo que quiero hacer es que con un pulsador haga que un rele active el motor y haga girar la perilla hasta que este abierta y luego de unos 2 segundos talvez la haga volver a su posicion original activando otra vez el rele para que haga funcionar el motor en forma inversa.

se me ocurre que con algo asi como un final de carrera como los de las puertas corredizas aunque no se muy bien como son creo que trae algo asi como un sensor que al topar con el otro desactiva el rele. y bueno yo podria poner un sensor en la perilla y el otro en la puerta para que cuando la perilla gire hasta la posicion de abierto topen los dos y despues de unos segundos gire el motor nuevamente en sentido inverso hasta su posicion original

disculpen si es mucha molestia espero y me puedan asesorar despues ire agregandole cosas como otro circuito y otro motor que me haga que se habra y cierre la puerta de mi cuarto para que pueda pasar. estaria muy bueno si pudiera hacer las dos cosas con un solo pulsador que al aplastarlo se bote el pasador de la puerta y se abra completamente la puerta. les pido una disculpa por escribir tanto pero es que quiero dejar clara mi idea.

estaria genial si se pudiera abrir y cerrar con aplausos no eso fue lo que me dio la idea como les dige pero creo que eso ya seria mucho mas complicado


----------



## kal00 (Nov 14, 2010)

*hericlark: *Tu problema no va en este post amigo, te recomiendo crees un tema aparte en su sección correspondiente, o mejor aún, ponerte a leer todo lo relacionado para que tú solito lo armes. Haber si un moderador no te borra el mensaje por haberlo puesto fuera de lugar, pero aún así.... Es bastante simple, no te voy a decir como hacerlo pero sí te voy a decir todo lo que necesitas saber.

1.- Para controlar el motor necesitas un *Puente H*.
2.- No hace falta poner sensores para que se desactive, con un simple *monoestable* basta.
3.- Te recomendaría el uso de un servo motor, aunque más que una recomendación sería una "regla".
4.- Es posible totalmente con electrónica análoga, pero te recomiendo investigues con electrónica digital, será mas sencillo, y aún más sencillo con el uso de algún microcontrolador.

Saludos, y recuerden que éste post es solo para problemas y circuitos relacionados con la activación electrónica por medio de sonido.


----------



## hericlark (Nov 16, 2010)

bueno kal00 gracias te comento que ya investigue un poco y luego de quebrarme la cabeza pude hacerlo lo simule en el livewire y para mi sorpresa funciono tal y como yo queria. te mustro un diagrama ya se que me digiste que este no era el foro correcto pido disculpas pero yo se que sabes mas que yo y creo que me puedes ayudar.

aqui esta el diagrama

Ver el archivo adjunto 42945







ahora si no podia subir la imagen por que me decia que esa imagen ya la avia usado en otro post. per ahy esta.solo una pregunta es que al activar el rele para que se quede abierto siempre me esta gastando corriente osea cuando la puerta esta abierta y cuando esta cerrada pues no me gasta ya que el rele esta en posicion de cerrado, no hay manera de que al oprimir el push boton para abrir la puerta el rele quede activado sin que consuma tanta corriente, y pues si no se puede como que tanta corriente gasta este circuito.

no se si me entiendas.


----------



## kal00 (Nov 17, 2010)

*hericlark:* Los relés normales necesitan *forzosamente* una corriente que pase por su bobina para mantener el estado "cerrado" entre sus contactos. Hay relés tipo _latch_, o de enclavamiento, que al pasarles corriente se cierran, y al pasarles corriente de nuevo se abren, y asi se quedan en sus estados aún sin estar energizados. Estos tipos de relé son los que buscas pero la verdad yo no los he visto, son un poco difíciles de conseguir al menos donde yo vivo. Tu circuito está muy simple y bien elaborado, te felicito, a mí no se me hubiera ocurrido usar botones normalmente cerrados para detectar el final de carrera, creo que automáticamente me complico todo haha. 

Y si lo que quieres es activarlo por aplausos como me comentabas, lo único que tienes que hacer es en vez de mandar la salida al 4017 de mi circuito, se manda a la entrada de reloj de tu flip-flop, sustituyendo a tu boton.

Saludos!


----------



## darm940 (Nov 18, 2010)

Kal00, espero que te encuentres bien. te comento que ya realize el impreso de mi circuito y me funciono perfectamente, tenias razon con lo de la R9, me sirve es para controlar el tiempo entre el pimer y segundo apluso, lo cambie por potenciometro de 10K. tambien cambie R2 por un potenciometro de 50K y me controla bastantico la sensibilidad del circuito.
El fin de semana tratare de adjuntar una carpeta con las imagenes y los archivos correspondientes para quien los quiera.


----------



## darm940 (Nov 18, 2010)

Compañeros aca les dejo el link, en donde pueden encontrar vasrias imagenes del proyecto, ademas de los archivos del esquematico y del PCB. Los archivos los abren con PCB Wizard. Ademas hay un video donde se mustra el circuito funcionando, el formato es 3gp. Espero y sea de ayuda para todas las personas que estan interesadas en este circuito y gracias a Kal00 por haberlo publicado.
EL circuito funciona a 9 voltios.


----------



## hericlark (Nov 19, 2010)

hola darm940 oye ese pcb lo diseñaste tu osea tu dibujaste las pistas con el wizard o el programa lo hizo automaticamente por que yo trate de hacerlo y no me rutea todas las pistas automaticamente lo mas que hace es el 90 por ciento y queda muy grande, quiero decirte que te quedo muy bien ademas de un tamaño considerable eso es lo que buscaba ya que no lo he armado por que no tenia la placa fenolitica del tamaño de otro clapper que habian subido pero para ese si tengo a ver si este fin de semana lo armo.

ademas a que te refieres con que al cambiar R2 se controla la sensibilidad te refieres a diferentes amplitudes de sonido como la voz, a y los otenciometros de que tipo son?.  

te quedo muy bien


----------



## darm940 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hericlark muchas gracais por tus comentarios, ese PCB lo hice yo mismo, me tomo como unas dos horas hacerlo, espero que te funcione, como viste a mi me funciono. Lo de R2 es para que el circuito no te quede tan sensible, en el sentido de que se active con sonidos un poquito mas fuertes.

los potenciometros que utilize con potenciometros lineales.
los puedes ver en el siguiente link.
http://www.ramosguitars.com/ramoscustomshop/images/Potenciometro%20CTS.jpg

A todos los que descarguen mi archivo me falto colocar en el diagrama del esquematico los nombres de los transistores. No utilize los de kal00 por que nos pude conseguir en cambio pueden utilizar esos de reemplazo. Q1 es un BC548. Q2, Q3, Q4 son 2N2222. Para que lo tengan en cuenta.


----------



## Dextro (Nov 19, 2010)

saludos 

dram940 baje tu aporte y en el esquematico cual es el motivo de tener dos conectores en los pines del rele  es solo para conectar dos ampolletas en serie ??


por sierto muy buen aporte lo realizare  gracias gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## darm940 (Nov 20, 2010)

Dextro el objetivo es, que en uno de los conectores, lo dejes conectado al toma, y en el otro conectes la carga que vas a controlar.


----------



## darm940 (Nov 20, 2010)

Compañeros como pueden ver en el PCB al lado del resistor de 3.3K hay dos pines libres y en medio de los dos 555 tambien hay dos. en esos lugares van los potenciometros. si miran el diagrama sabran cuales son. Deben tener en cuenta que al momento de conectar los potenciometros conecten la primera pata a un pin y la segunda en corto con la tercera al otro pin. Para saber cual es la primra pata lo que hacen es que lo miran de frente a perilla y la la de la izquierda es la primera, despues viene la segunda y tercera.


----------



## Dextro (Nov 23, 2010)

hola buenas que tal bueno he realizado el circuito en una pcb y la e probado y si funciona soolo tengo un pekeño gran detalle 


y es que no me responde con aplausos  les contare la historia apra que entiendan aver si me pueden ayudar
al terminar mi circuito lo probe le conecte a 15 volt y bueno aplaudi asta que me canse y nada  y yo en mi mesa de trabajo tengo una lampara de escritorio y estaba apgada entonses la prendi del interruptor para porder ver mejor las pistas aver si tenia corto o algo asi y para mi sorpresa cuendo precione el interrupto de mi lampara se prnede el primer LED   y luego la apago y vuelvo a prneder (2 click) y se prende el segundo led    y y mas momenos mi lampara esta a 30 cm de el circuito y funciona solo con eso  ajustando lso potenciometros y todo no me funciona como deveria con aplausos   quisas sea un condensador   pero no me atrebo ni tengo fundamentos como para afirmar eso !!

dejo una fotitos para que vena mi pcb 

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/4163/53379464.jpg

http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/903/dsc00201pj.jpg


de ante mano muchas grcias!!!


----------



## darm940 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola Dextro, pues el que elaboraste fue el pcb que yo realize, lo raro es que a mi me sirve sin ningun problema. intenta probar el circuito con 9 voltios a ver que tal, ojo tienes que tener muy encuenta el voltaje que utilizas ya que varios de los elementos soportan cierta cantidad de voltaje. eso si es una resistencia de 2.2M, que pines de los potenciometros conectastes?


----------



## Dextro (Nov 23, 2010)

pueno en extrictor rigor es de 2 megas y me multitester mide asta 2 M y marca infitito asi debe tener un po*QU*ito mas   bueno conecte  el de al medio (cursor) son el el del lado derecho "!


si si eso lo tengo muyu en cuenta  aver si pillo algun sener de 9 V pa*RA* cambiarselo ami fuente sin trafo 

gracias por el consejo vere que pasa


----------



## Dextro (Nov 23, 2010)

pero claro que noe s molestia   


http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/9172/dsc00212wv.jpg

http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/5093/dsc00204ou.jpg


PD: el cablecito purpura no es que este soldado ala placa dos veses sino que esta doblado en angulo 90 para la estetica nada mas


----------



## darm940 (Nov 24, 2010)

hola dextro, yo queria era ver la imagen de los otros dos potenciometros, debido a que depronto el problema se puede encontrar es la forma en como los otros estan conectados.


----------



## Dextro (Nov 28, 2010)

hola hola!!  

bueno resulta que el problema que les abia comentado sobre que solo respondia al click de la lampara .
yo tenia la lampara y la fuente de poder conectadas en el mismo enchufe luego al desconectar la lampara  el circuito ya no respondia al sonido del click lo que me hace suponer que se activava por otro motivo 

luego revise los potenciometros  y los conece denuevo y todo y funciono y respondio a mis aplausos  luego dije  movere el cursor de lso potenciometros aver que es lo que cambia y  despues de esto el circuito no funciono mas haora esta loco por que el primer led esta siempre prendio y el segudno led  parpadea  

tambien me di cuenta que los condensadores de 10nF no son de 10nF sino que el tipo de la tienda me vendio de 15nF   causa alguna reaccion muy importante estos 5nF de diferencia 


bueno dram940 te dejo una imagen de mis otros potenciometros para que veas 

saludos a todos


----------



## darm940 (Nov 28, 2010)

hola dextro, me alegro que te haya funcionado, ahora el problema es porque no te funciona. segun lo que pude observar creo que tienes el potenciometro de 10K, el grande, conectado mal. si observas el potenciometro de frente, es decir la perilla mirandote a ti, esta conectada es la del medio y la tercera de izquierda a derecha. La  debes conectar es la primera pata de izquierda a derecha a uno de los pines, hacer un corto entre la del medio y la tercera, y esta conectarla al otro pin. prueba y me comentas.


----------



## Dextro (Nov 29, 2010)

hola  gracias dram 


aver si entendi bien a lo *QU*e refieres es el corto que ay que realizar entre el pin del medio y el otro pin esta echo creo que se mimeti*Z*a mucho por los colores pero hay un cablecito negro que los cortocircuitea 

gracias por tu mensaje


----------



## Dextro (Dic 1, 2010)

listo muchachos  dram segui tu consejo cambie el cortocircuito del potenciometro luego  segi revisandolo a fondo y luego de descubir que el problema principal era el microfono , me desidi a aser unarevicion de este asta que lo hice explotar jajajajaja

bueno luego un compañero me dio uno asique lo cambie y haora si funciona muy bien con shaquido de dedos y con aplausos a unos  3 metros  o mas el problema es que se me enciende con la musica  quisas deba aumentar el potenciometro de 50 kilos   que me dicen ustedes ???


gracias dram 



saludos a todos


----------



## marcelo070 (Dic 5, 2010)

*Este es mi circuito  uff arduo trabajo pero FUNCIONA!!!*






*Agradezco a todos los que colaboraron:*

◄-»david2009
◄-»darm940
◄-»kal00


----------



## kynerox (Dic 8, 2010)

Yo tengo una pregunta sobre este circuito que pusieron hace mucho tiempo 






Bueno yo soy nuevo en esto y este circuito me parecio muy bueno, pero ai dos cosas que no entiendo, el rele peude ser cualquier rele de 12v o cual me recomiendan para comprar, para poner en el impreso ?? y las 3 patas a la derecha a donde se conectan??

Y el microfono puede ser cualquier microfono electrico o me recomiendan alguno especifico ? y como iria conectado ??

Saludos


----------



## jamesmarinvargas (Dic 9, 2010)

claudio2902 dijo:


> disculpen la ignorancia en el tema, para partir no se nada de electronica y llegue a esta pagina buscando información para un proyecto en mi universidad, estudio ingenieria civil industrial y mi pregunta es la siguiente, esto sirve para implementarlo en un adaptador que pueda colocarse en cualquier bombilla (ampolleta) comun y corriente.
> Reitero las disculpas y muchas gracias de antemano.



claro que se puede hacer de esa manera, yo tambien soy nuevo en este campo, soy estudiante de electromecanica industrial y recientemente tuve la oportunidad de presentar un proyecto para el instituto en el cual estudio, la parte de control del circuito debe manejar una seÑal continua igual o menor de 6v incluyendo el relÉ, y desde el relÉ se hace la conexion de la seÑal alterna que alimentarÁ la bombilla a 110 Ó 220, el circuito controlarÁ el impulso de la seÑal enviandolo al relÉ y este cerrarÁ el circuito para encender la bombilla.


----------



## skatyto (Dic 17, 2010)

hola a todos los del foro... quiero hacer una pregunta porque  ya realice el proyecto tal cual vienen en los diagramas al pie de la letra pero resulta que --NO ENCIENDE NI HACE NADA-- y quería saber de que modo puedo comprobar que si esten funcionando cada uno de los componentes para ver donde cometí el error ...de ante mano muchas gracias a todos el tema es muy interesante!!!


----------



## marcelo070 (Dic 17, 2010)

skatyto dijo:


> hola a todos los del foro... quiero hacer una pregunta porque  ya realice el proyecto tal cual vienen en los diagramas al pie de la letra pero resulta que --NO ENCIENDE NI HACE NADA-- y quería saber de que modo puedo comprobar que si esten funcionando cada uno de los componentes para ver donde cometí el error ...de ante mano muchas gracias a todos el tema es muy interesante!!!



Si pudieras poner una foto me seria mas facil ayudarte.. por que funciona de 10 el interruptor..


----------



## skatyto (Dic 17, 2010)

*marcelo070*
claro que si aqui mando unas fotos ...ojala me puedan ayudar de ante mano muchas gracias por responder a mi mensaje


----------



## Dextro (Dic 18, 2010)

hola skatyto  bueno podrias por empesar si no ase nada am revisar la polaridad del microfono ami me paso eso al principio  y tambienn *QUE* vi en la foto es *QUE* no estan puentiadas las aptas de los potenciometros  tienes que la patita del medio (cursor) valla con UNA patita de los exremos en ambos potenciometros

por ally podrias empesar!


----------



## Rubioz (Dic 19, 2010)

Gente! que tal?
les comento que despues de muuuucho tiempo de darme la cabeza contra la pared tratando de saber qué era lo que no me funcionaba, resultó ser un cable que no iba ¬¬, bueno desde ya muchas gracias a todos, en especial a Kal00.
Me anda de 10! me ecanta este foro 
Saludos y gracias a todos.

Rubioz.-


----------



## marcelo070 (Dic 19, 2010)

bueno como dice Dextro y luego podes probar sin los potenciometros osea con las resistencias predeterminadas osea en vez del potenciometro de 50k pone una resistencia de 1k y la de 10k osea del potenciometro ponela de 10k normal, pero si vos queres regular la sensibilidad la conexion del potenciometro va asi: la pata del medio y cualquiera de la derecha o la izquierda, vos la tenes en la izquierda y derecha..y asi no te regula, eso creo, si estoy equivocado alguien lo corrija..y la otra es revisar cada conexion.. eso es fundamental a mi me paso.. y por ultimo en vez de los transistores 2n2222 puse los Q1 (BC548) Y  Q4 (BC337).. en resumen me guie de este diagrama *espero que lo puedas hacer funcionar...!*





*PD: Si queres saber el valor del potenciomtro al regularlo tenes que poner la puntade prueba una en el medio y otra en la izquierda o derecha.*


----------



## marcelo070 (Dic 27, 2010)

matis14 dijo:
			
		

> cual es la corriente de entrada de este circuito?, xq tengo q armar una fuente de voltaje sin transformador para poder instalarlo, pero antes necesito saber que corriente necesito. Saludos



es de 9v pero si lo alimentas con 12v funcionara con (una palmada)a menos que le pongas una resistencia para disminuirla a 9v, pero le podes poner un rele de 12, 9 o 6 con la tension de 9v.. con respecto al trafo podes sacarlo de algun cargador de celu, o de un video juego como el family que tiene alimentacion de 9v, etc... lo desarmas y listo.



			
				david2009 dijo:
			
		

> marcelo armastes algun amplificador ?



No nunca he armado uno.. de lo contrario te ayudaria..


----------



## darm940 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola athenas22, espero que te encuentres bien. Como tal la imagen que aparece del esquematico no se, si se encuentre a escala, te sugiero que mejor bajes el PCBWizard, abras el archivo correspondiente y lo imprimas directamente desde el programa.


----------



## athenas22 (Mar 10, 2011)

darm940 dijo:


> Hola athenas22, espero que te encuentres bien. Como tal la imagen que aparece del esquematico no se, si se encuentre a escala, te sugiero que mejor bajes el PCBWizard, abras el archivo correspondiente y lo imprimas directamente desde el programa.



Bueno haré eso!! muchas gracias! 
Otra pregunta, las 2 borneras de la derecha serian las salidas?? como conectaria la lampara?


----------



## darm940 (Mar 10, 2011)

Athenas22,en una bornera conectas la lampara, y la en la otra bornera conectas los cables que van al tomacorriente(Donde conectas los electrodomesticos) de la casa.


----------



## cdsh (Mar 13, 2011)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y en esto de la electronica, si no es mucha molestia me podrian revisar este esquema que hice en livewire para ver si todo esta en orden
http://www.fileserve.com/file/adP5FQn
y queria saber como puedo simular un microfono en livewire gracias


----------



## athenas22 (Mar 28, 2011)

darm940 dijo:
			
		

> No lleva poscion especifica, puedes conectar la lampara en cualquiera de los dos o el toma en cualquiera de los dos.


buen dia. darm.. hice la plaqueta, la termine toda. pero me surge un problema a la hora de probarlo.... me detecta los aplausos, pero el led que se enciende cuando detecta el aplauso permanece prendido muy poco tiempo, y el led que muestra si ta encendida la luz siempre aparece prendido..... nose que podra ser revise todo.... algo me estare saltiando, en definitiva aplaudo varias veces y nunca se activa el rele, el led que muestra si reconoce el apluso se prende por poco tiempo.


----------



## marcelo070 (Abr 28, 2011)

Mu3r3 dijo:
			
		

> Hola yo hice el circuito de darm y no me funciona la verdad no se por que, todo se encuentra bien conectado, si alguien le pudiera hechar un vistazo y decirme capaz que hice algo mal no se :S



*Hola que tal!, bueno para empezar soy novato en esto, mi ayuda será en base a mi experiencia y mínimos conocimientos, dicho esto comencemos:
*
1. Revisar cuantas veces sea necesario el conexionado. (Puede que un pin mal soldado sea el causante del problema como me ha pasado con un transistor.)
2. Chequear si los valores de los componentes por soldar o soldados son los que indica el diagrama. (Me ocurrió que a la hora de probar el Cto no funcionaba, investigue, y el problema fue que había colocado valores incorrectos de condensadores, los cambié y funciono perfectamente.)
3. Tener en cuenta siempre el diagrama. ( Ej: las caras de los transistores van en dirección opuestas al relé.)
4. Verifica el voltaje. (si el valor de salida es correcto.)

*!Espero ser de ayuda!​*


----------



## Mu3r3 (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola gracias por responderme marcelo070, ahora me estube fijando bien y vi que en el esquematico del proyecto no coincide en valores con los que aparecen en el diagrama del impreso (por ejemplo en uno el capacitor c1 es de 100 nF y en el otro de 1 uF), los que hicieron el circuito ¿me podrian decir cual de los 2 valores utilizaron?. 

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## marcelo070 (Abr 30, 2011)

Mu3r3 dijo:


> Hola gracias por responderme marcelo070, ahora me estube fijando bien y vi que en el esquematico del proyecto no coincide en valores con los que aparecen en el diagrama del impreso (por ejemplo en uno el capacitor c1 es de 100 nF y en el otro de 1 uF), los que hicieron el circuito ¿me podrian decir cual de los 2 valores utilizaron?.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias



Hola Mu3r3!, empecemos: en este caso el diagrama tiene este error pero es conveniente siempre echar un vistazo, guíate ciegamente del diagrama impreso, es decir el que tiene los componentes montados, yo lo hice guiándome de allí, y el valor que tu dices osea C1 es de 100nf no de 1uf, puedes hacerlo con confianza que yo lo hice y funciona perfecto.

MI PROYECTO:




++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



Mu3r3 dijo:


> Hola gracias por responderme marcelo070, ahora me estube fijando bien y vi que en el esquematico del proyecto no coincide en valores con los que aparecen en el diagrama del impreso (por ejemplo en uno el capacitor c1 es de 100 nF y en el otro de 1 uF), los que hicieron el circuito ¿me podrian decir cual de los 2 valores utilizaron?.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias



De este diagrama impreso me guié: 

Esta es la lista de materiales que utilice:

INTERRUPTOR SONICO
*****************


* Lista de materiales:
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


Integrados:
__________
1x RELE 6V
2x NE555 
1x 4017 

Resistencias:
__________

5x 10k 
3x 1K
2x 100k 
1x 470k 
1x 270k 
2x 3.3k 
1x 2.2M 
1x 33k 

16 Resistencias en total.

Capacitores:
__________

3x 10nf- cerámica
3x 100nf- cerámica
2x 47uf-Electrolitico
1x 1uf-Electrolítico

Diodos:
__________

D1: 1n4001 a 7 cualquiera en ese rango del ultimo dígito

Transistores:
__________

1x BC547b
1x BC548b 
2x BC337

Otros:
_____
- Zócalos
2x Borneras  

!Espero ser de ayuda!​


----------



## marcelo070 (Abr 30, 2011)

Mu3r3 dijo:
			
		

> Hola yo hice el circuito de darm y no me funciona la verdad no se por que, todo se encuentra bien conectado, si alguien le pudiera hechar un vistazo y decirme capaz que hice algo mal no se :S



Ver el archivo adjunto 50894​
 Ten en cuenta que el potenciómetro de 50k esta en modo fijo, ahora bien, en vez de 1k como muestra el Cto montado le pusiste 50k en la capacidad máxima de la resistencia variable, por que conectaste los extremos, siendo este el modo fijo. deberías cambiar un cable al pin del medio así podrás regularlo al valor que sea optimo, por que lo mas probable es que estés quitando toda la sensibilidad y en su defecto no funciona.


----------



## pablolet (May 3, 2011)

Modifique el circuito de kal00.
Reemplaze la etapa de amplificacion del microfono con una con un amplificador operacional. Que se gana? menor cantidad de componentes en placa y ademas tiene un potenciometro para regular la realimentacion del operacional, con el cual se regula la sensibilidad del mic. En estos dias lo hago al esquema, ahora lo tengo montado en la proto


----------



## darm940 (May 8, 2011)

Hola, buenas a todos. Mu3r3 y marcelo070 tienen la razon, cometi un error al hacer el esquematico del proyecto, les pido me disculpen. Guiense del archivo PCB o de la imagen que tiene los elementos montados como recomento marcelo070. Aca les dejo el link de donde pueden descargar el el archivo con el esquematico corregido.


----------



## neoguzman (Jun 14, 2011)

buenas amigos foristas yo realice el circuito de darm940 y la verdad trabaja bien en vacio cuando conecto el circuito al rele este se queda enclavado y el circuito por mas de que aplauda cientos de veces no se desactiva podrian decirme si hay algo que este mal hecho el cicuito esta armado tal como dice el esquematico y ademas con los mismos componentes no cabie nada espero su pronta respuesta saludos


----------



## darm940 (Jun 14, 2011)

Buenos dias, con repecto al problema de neoguzman, me gustaria saber de cuanto voltaje es tu rele, y si cuando conectas el rele, los leds igualmente hacen los cambios?


----------



## neoguzman (Jun 14, 2011)

bueno pues mi rele es de 6v y el primer LED hace su trabajo el que se queda congelado es el segundo LED gracias por tu respuesta...saludos


----------



## darm940 (Jun 14, 2011)

ha ok, me imagino que el circuito lo estas alimentando con 9v. lo mas probable es que, ese sea el problema. porque cuando estaba probando el circuito que es de Kal00, le coloque un rele de 6v ya que en mi ciudad no se conseguia de 9 y no me funciono, entonces compre uno de 12 y funciono a la perfeccion. Has el cambio y me comentas que tal.


----------



## neoguzman (Jun 14, 2011)

la verdad he intentado con reles de 6v de 9v y 12v y la verdad con ninguno funciona cual deberia de ser el voltaje de alimentacion y el rele adecuado segun tu armado darm940..?? te agradeceria que me dijeras esos pequeños detalles porfavor ya que estoy con este proyecto desde la anterior semana y la verdad ya estoy empezando a sentirme frustrado, y las manos ya me estan doliendo un poco de tanto aplaudir

yo se que la electronica es asi pero me emocione demaciado con esto y la verdad me gustaria que me salga bien el proyecto...gracias de antemano y saludos...

PD:
si tuvieras una version mejorada o algun otro diagrama que tenga la misma funcionalidad te agradeceria que lo postearas...gracias de antemano y saludos


----------



## darm940 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, me alegro mucho que este muy emocionado con el proyecto, a decir verdad cuando yo lo estube haciendo llegue al punto en dejarlo tirado porque llevaba tres semanas y no me funcionaba, y el profesor me estaba apurando. pero no me rendi y al final funciono. mi circuito como lo tengo esta alimentado con 9v y tiene un rele de 12v ya que en mi ciudad no se consigue de 9. Te sugiero que cuando los pruebes hazlo con una fuente. Ha otra cosa asegurate que tus reles sean de los que al momento de quitarles la energia se abren y cuando los vuelvas a energizar se cierren. Adelante con el proyecto que a varios ya les ha funcionado.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 29, 2011)

Bueno e descargado de aqui este archivo en formato zip contiene el interruptor pero no me acuerdo de que enlace lo descargue revise todo para ver de donde lo saque y nada queria saber si alguien sabe de quien lo hizo y si funca (funciona).
Subo el archivo ojala y no incomode a nadie


----------



## Dark Theli (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola a todos,

Investigando en varios sitios encontré este que me pareció bastante atractivo. Soy estudiante de Ingeniería en Telecomunicaciones pero llevo un par de cursos de Electrónica.

Analizando todos los diagramas posteados por acá todos ellos hacen uso de Circuitos Integrados. Mi problema es que en clases no hemos visto CIs. Por ende mi mini proyecto no puede llevar alguno. Sólo puede llevar Resistencias,Diodos, Transistores y Capacitores.

Habrá alguien por acá que me pueda pasar un link o postear un diseño que sea acorde a estos componentes que mencioné?

Les agradecería muchísimo ya que en todos los sitios que he buscado todos usan circuitos integrados.

Gracias,
Dark Theli


----------



## Dark Theli (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola Dandy,

Gracias por tu respuesta. Efectivamente, sería un circuito bastante grande. De igual manera encontré uno que sólo lleva tres transistores. Lo malo es que lo monté y no me funcó (debe ser porque fui yo quién calculó los valores a utilizar). 

Luego veré y repasaré por qué no funcó. De momento debo estudiar para un exámen teórico de electro. 

Gracias,
Dark Theli


----------



## 2AGE (Ago 17, 2011)

La lógica del circuito está bien, pero sería más fácil utilizar únicamente un flip flop tipo D y no aquel SR, si no te funcionó debe ser que tu señal no supera a la del nivel de voltaje en el comparador, puedes aumentar la resistencia de retroalimentación del amplificador hasta conseguir activar el flip flop.


----------



## Nosoyyo (Ago 21, 2011)

Solo quiero decirles que el circuito que puso shocky ( el segundo post de este hilo) funciona, y muy bien de hehco incluso encontre un video en youtube, con el circuito original y el funcionamiento del mismo mirenlo por aca 



 y el esquema utilizado que como veran es el mismo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




y otra fuente http://proyectosenrique.blogspot.com/2010/10/activar-rele-con-aplauso-o-chasquido.html


----------



## Gonza Dj TOTI (Ago 23, 2011)

hola gente, yo estoy queriendo hacer el mismo proyecto, y me preguntaba lo siguiente, (ya que soy muy novato con la electronica): en este caso, lo que se hace es "enchufar la lamparita" a este circuito, no?? y ademas... ahi en el video que muestra NOSOYYO, veo un foquito chiquito... por ende, si yo lo quiero hacer con una lampara de 75 Watts, o mas, tengo que tener en cuanta el consumo de corriente y demas?? o no influye eso en el cicuito??

desde ya, gracias...

saludos..


----------



## david2009 (Ago 23, 2011)

para nada . el circuito funciona  con un relay que reemplaza una llave tecla como las que enciendes la luz.  enciendes cualquier cosa


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ago 23, 2011)

Solo debes ubicar la salida del relay que funciona como un simple interruptor de "prender o apagar" como el que usamos para prender las luces en la casa, la parte de contacto que se pone a los 220v o 110v segun el pais donde se usa esta aislada de la parte de baja tension pero debe tenerse mucho cuidado cuando se trabaja con alto voltaje que puede ser mortal si se toca por un descuido, es por esto que este circuito no es adecuado para los muy novatos, el circuito debe estar en un envase aislado y no metálico de preferencia y quedarse solo con los dos cables de salida del relay los cuales van en serie con una bombilla de luz lo mismo que haria un interruptor mecanico de los que se ponen empotrados en la pared, para nada tocar el impreso cuando se ha conectado los 220 voltios al circuito el diagrama de control de un relay por bajo voltaje esta en el diagrama


----------



## ALOJAMORA (Sep 9, 2011)

hola a todos, necesito un compañero que me pueda facilitar un plano, el cual consistirá en prender o apagar una bombilla por medio de aplausos, el gran problema es que el primer aplauso debe prender solo hasta la mitad de la luminosidad, con el segundo aplauso prender completamente y por ultimo con el tercer aplauso apagarse completamente. otra cosa es que no puede llevar amplificadores operacionales si no transistores bjt.
le agradezco enormemente al que me pueda colaborar y saludos a todos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 15, 2011)

Aqui realice un circuito encontrado en pdf y diseñado en livewire donde al aplaudir puedes accionar un rele y ahi conectarlo a lo que desees (en mi caso una lampara). Si vuelves a aplaudir, se desconecta el rele. Espero que les sirva. 

saludos


----------



## aier (Nov 14, 2011)

hola hola
ok este tema ya tiene bastante tiempo y es bastante interesante.... despues de leerme las 26 paginas y de montar el circuito proporcionado por kaloo omitiendo el segundo 555 y conectando la pata 3 del primer 555 directamente a la pata 14 del 4017  el circuito me funciona excelente con una palma, un chasquido o mi voz. sin embargo al montar el circuito completo el led verde prende en ocasiones, he ensayado varios ritmos con las palmas y a veces prende y a veces no. 
que puedo hacer para que el circuito funcione como en el video de kaloo, dos palmas y enciende, dos palmas y apaga.... ????


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 14, 2011)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Y tú qué has hecho al respecto?



Algo sobre eso vi en una revista de saber electronica pero solo habiel problema y un poco esplicaban la solución no habia diagrama ni nada y lo hacian con un pic


----------



## Paipote (Ene 4, 2012)

Consulta.
Al activar con aplauso, ¿este queda encendido permanentemente hasta aplicar un nuevo aplauso para que se apagué?

El esquema electrónico final, ¿es el que comento kal00?

Por lo leído el esquema funciona perfecto, mañana iré a comprar los componentes.
Saludos


----------



## aier (Ene 6, 2012)

exactamente Paipote, cuando aplaudes el led verde o la carga que conectes en paralelo se enciende, un nuevo aplauso y  cambia de estado.


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 7, 2012)

Gracias Kal0 por tu circuito. Lo monté y a la primera funcionó. Ahora probaré a cambiar la resistencias de 1k por un potenciómetro, aunque la verdad, creo que debería ponerlo en serie para evitar un 0 ohmios en la base del transistor. Hago el cambio porque al enseñarselo a los alumnos sólo las voces que dan me trastocan el encendido/apagado.

Lo dicho; un 10 al encendido por aplauso (o por voces).


----------



## ramtronico (Mar 7, 2012)

me puedes pasar el circuito de  kal0 por favor lo estoy buscando y no lo logro encontrar por favor pelelalo puedes enviarme el circuito de kal0 te lo agradeceria mucho gracias


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 8, 2012)

Lo tienes en las primeras páginas:

Ahí va el link:

http://img01.imagefra.me/img/img01/2/1/13/kal00/f_fbr16a3um_961da5b.jpg


----------



## ramtronico (Mar 10, 2012)

gracias amigo por el circuito voy a compara los componentes para implementarlo ojala me salga bueno gracias de todas maneras


----------



## mastro (Jul 8, 2012)

hola vi este post viejo.. soy nuevo en el foro.
tendras una foto de como te quedo el circuito por ahi juntando tierra ? jajaja
un abrazo disculpa las molestias..
ah y una pregunta la entrada puede ser a 12v? para poner leds o dicroicas 
ah y que es el load.
muchas gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bienvenido al foros.

Lee las normas, para evitar sanciones.

-----------------------------------------

Se puede alimentar con 12V.

LOAD significa (palabra en inglés) CARGA, osea, ahí ponés lo que quieras controlar, puedes reemplazar donde dice "120V 60Hz", por una alimentación (una batería por ejemplo) de 12V, y donde dice "LOAD", ponés las lámparas.

Saludos.


----------



## nachoet (Jul 9, 2012)

hola amigos, estoy por armar un circuito de este tipo y me gustaría saber que opinan, quisiera saber si podría funcionar, y que tan bueno creen que sería.


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 9, 2012)

Nachoet, el circuito responde básicamente a la misma idea. Tiene una primera fase que adapta el micro y amplifica la señal procedente del mismo (la diferencia es que lo hace con operacionales en lugar de transistores). Cualquier palmada pone en funcionamiento un 555, el cual cambia el estado del relé a través del contador. La diferencia con el anterior es que al quitar un 555 se ahorra un toque de palmada. El contra: Cualquier sonido cambia el estado del relé. Con el circuito que se postea en este hilo un sonido puede activar un 555, pero es más dificil cambiar el estado del relé, ya que se requiere dos sonidos en secuencia.

Un saludo


----------



## oxkr14 (Sep 1, 2012)

amigos una pregunta veo que el tema es bastante viejo pero quiero saber si alguien me ayuda por favor ,
si quisiera que este dispositivo me funcione solamente de noche usaria una ldr (fotoresistencia) en que parte del circuito la pondrian? otra cosa el rele lo reemplace por un optocoplador un moc3021 espero que me puedan ayudan  lo agradeceria 





[/IMG]


----------



## lucasss (Sep 22, 2012)

hola gente, les comento, intente hacer esto




vi uno como estos por este foro pero el circuito era diferente, lo arme tal cual dice y no funciona, lo unico que se me viene a la cabeza es que le puse un mic electret de unos auriculares viejos que tenia y lo queme al ponerle 9v directo sin querer -.- despues compre uno nuevo y lo puse bien pero sigue sin andar, que puede ser?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro !

Movido a un sitio adecuado


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 22, 2012)

lucasss
este dicen que funciona a la primera...


> Gracias Kal0 por tu circuito. Lo monté y a la primera funcionó.


  # 282






http://img01.imagefra.me/img/img01/2...um_961da5b.jpg


----------



## lucasss (Sep 22, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> lucasss
> este dicen que funciona a la primera...
> # 282
> 
> ...



tengo un par de dudas, soy nuevo en esto :/
la ubicacion de los cables que salen de los circuitos integrados (los dos timer 555 y el 4017) es por el numero de al lado,no?
esa unidad de los capacitores cual es? 100n ?
el mic tiene su masa en la parte de las 3 patitas?
la entrada de 9v de la resistencia numero 7 se cruza con algunos cables, es asi o hago un puente?
que es el C3 y porque es diferente su simbolo a los demas capacitores?
que significan las flechas en el led verde? su positivo se alimenta directo de 9v y la resistencia pasa por su negativo?
que es ese load? 
y por ultimo si me sirve para usar en 220vca?

gracias y perdon por que son muchas j


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2012)

lucasss dijo:


> la ubicacion de los cables que salen de los circuitos integrados (los dos timer 555 y el 4017) es por el numero de al lado,no?


 
Si ese númerito indica la pata , podés buscar los datasheets para verlo mejor.




> esa unidad de los capacitores cual es? 100n ?


 
nF es nanofaradio - uF es microfaradio - pF es picofaradio



> el mic tiene su masa en la parte de las 3 patitas?


 
Hay micrófonos de 2 y de 3 patas googlealo



> la entrada de 9v de la resistencia numero 7 se cruza con algunos cables, es asi o hago un puente?


 
Las conecciones se dibujan con un circulito , si no hay circulito es un cruce sin coneccion.



> que es el C3 y porque es diferente su simbolo a los demas capacitores?


 
Es un capacitor electrolítico , tiene polaridad , positivo y negativo. 



> que significan las flechas en el led verde? su positivo se alimenta directo de 9v y la resistencia pasa por su negativo?


 
Las flechas son para indicar que son leds.



> que es ese load?


 
Load significa carga , o sea lo que vas a encender  con los aplausos , con el relé.



> y por ultimo si me sirve para usar en 220vca?


 
Si , tenés que usar una fuente de 9 Vdc

gracias y perdon por que son muchas j  

De nada


----------



## lucasss (Sep 30, 2012)

hola, que puede ser que el relay pegue por un momento y vuelva a despegar? arme el ultimo modelo publicado, gracias


----------



## aspah (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola, tengo hace tiempo esta cuenta pero la comencé a ocupar hace poco jeje por lo que a fin de cuentas soy nuevo en este foro. 

El circuito (el de más abajo) que armé ha estado circulando hace un tiempo en el foro, por lo que me di cuenta, y realmente funciona a la primera. Se dan dos aplausos separados por 1 o 2 segundo y reacciona excelente, pero tengo algunas dudas.

Lo implementé en mi pieza con una lampara que funciona con 220V y funcionó bastante bien pero tengo la duda de como puedo disminuir la sensibilidad del circuito, pues reacciona hasta con la voz.

Reacciona incluso a unos 3 metros de distancia 

Por casualidad, mientras lo probaba coloqué los transistores 2,3 y 4 al revés y el circuito también funciona pero con una sensibilidad mucho menor con aplausos separados 1 o 2 seg. y máximo a un metro de distancia.. lo cual también es útil en ciertos casos jeje






Lo armé con un relé de 6V, en vez de uno de 9V (las salidas para el relé dan 8V) y usé un diodo 1N4007 en vez del 1N4001

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## aier (Oct 4, 2012)

puedes aumentar la sensibilidad del circuito, reemplazando la resistencia  retroalimentacion del preamplificador por un potenciometro, y de ahi puedes variar la sensibilidad


----------



## aspah (Oct 4, 2012)

aier dijo:


> puedes aumentar la sensibilidad del circuito, reemplazando la resistencia  retroalimentacion del preamplificador por un potenciometro, y de ahi puedes variar la sensibilidad



mm ¿cuál es la resistencia de retroalimentación?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2012)

hola compañeros, le pido disculpas al creador de este tema por postear esto aqui si no debi.. no se donde publicarlo y que no me lo borren o me ignoren! Solo pido ayuda con el diagrama de un circuito que hace lo mismo de activar una carga con una palmada ò un sonido cualquiera es el de la famosa revista ckit, yo lo tengoarmado pero el problema que presento es el siguiente:

-cuando aplaudo enciende, pero se apaga solito luego de unos minutos y el potenciometro que deberia encargarse de eso cuandolo graduo solo dura un maximo de 2 minutos y minimo de 20 segundos la pregunta es ¿como corrijo eso?

-la otra falla que presenta es que cuando lo enciendo si lo dejo esperando a que uno aplauda luego de unos minutos empiesa a encenderse solo y a apagarse continuamente y para detenerlo tengo que desconectarlo.

ya le he cambiado el CD4013 mas de cinco veces y es lo mismo y tambien el LM358 y persiste el problema, le pido ayuda a ustedes que tien amplia y mejor experiancia que la mia Gracias y disculpen las molestias ocacionadas..
La imagen es la siguiente:


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nemesis dijo:


> hola compañeros, le pido disculpas al creador de este tema por postear esto aqui si no debi.. no se donde publicarlo y que no me lo borren o me ignoren!



Evita duplicar temas, y no serás sancionado. Y por el tiempo, cada uno dedica su tiempo, se paciente.

###################

Prueba aumentar la capacidad de C5, y también de P2, para el tiempo encendido.

Por lo que se activa solo, puede que se filtre ruido. Comprueba eso, quizás por eso se dispare solo.


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 16, 2012)

Nemesis dijo:


> hola compañeros, le pido disculpas al creador de este tema por postear esto aqui si no debi.. no se donde publicarlo y que no me lo borren o me ignoren! Solo pido ayuda con el diagrama de un circuito que hace lo mismo de activar una carga con una palmada ò un sonido cualquiera es el de la famosa revista ckit, yo lo tengoarmado pero el problema que presento es el siguiente:
> 
> -cuando aplaudo enciende, pero se apaga solito luego de unos minutos y el potenciometro que deberia encargarse de eso cuandolo graduo solo dura un maximo de 2 minutos y minimo de 20 segundos la pregunta es ¿como corrijo eso?
> 
> ...



Quetal amigo, aqui todos estamos para brindarnos ayuda mutuaprimero que todo vamos por partes,  ese circuito no es el original de CEKIT como dicen yo me crie con CEKIT y lo que pasa es que era una revista Colombiana y no muchos conocen sus circuitos, como la Revista Elektor de España,  mira que el Mr. Electronico fue uno de mis grandes aprendizajes en Electronica  hoy en dia soy Ingeniero y Trabajo en la area de diseño en Yamaki gracias a CEKIT, que me encamino a dar mis primeros pasos en la Electronica asi que sigue adelante amigo. 

Bueno vamos al grano  mira estas imagenes que contienen Lista de materiales, circuito original y PCB, compara tu circuito y mira que le falta o que esta mal

Cualquier duda que se te presente aqui mismo en este tema comentala no solo a una persona, dirijete a todos que si alguien conoce el tema te ayudara, este circuito funciona perfecto.


----------



## LUIZIN (Oct 19, 2012)

ola kalOO disculpa *E*staba viendo el circuito *QUE* diseñaste y me hacia una pregunta. *QU*izás se puede variar la sensibilidad. con un potenciometro en ves de alguna re*SI*stencia.. crees *QUE* sea dable eso??


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2012)

Hola DJ T3 muchas gracias por darme esa informacion ya voy a provar a ver que tal me va  si logro solucionar el problema posteare mis resultados un gran saludo..

Yamaki gracias y también espero algun dia llegar a ser ingeniero atravez de tanta practica que llevo.. bueno te comento que el tiristor que usa el circuito no lo consigo en mi localidad y no venden ningún otro por eso desistí de hacer un circuito de este tipo que lleve algún tiristor.. mi reto es solucionar este que tengo y dejarlo funcionando al máximo para que futuros colegas lo puedan armar y les funcione sin problemas ya que nadie lo ha logrado solucionar.. Gracias por tu circuito lo tomare en cuenta para armarlo en lo que consiga el tiristor un saludo..


----------



## ale2201 (Nov 2, 2012)

Buenas noches!
La verdad tengo muy poco conocimiento sobre electrónica y me interesaría aprender,
resulta que lo que quiero hacer es lo que marca el tema, generar un dispositivo y lograr prender la luz a través de aplausos; los inconvenientes que tengo es que tengo como vecinos a unos perros que ladran a toda hora, lo que claramente dificultaría el tema a la hora de lograr que se prenda y se apague la luz cuando yo lo solicito y no cuando estos mismos ladran. Les agradecería si me pueden guiar sobre un dispositivo que ya hayan probado. Tengo compañeros de ingeniería electrónica pero en la parte básica, tienen algunos conocimientos ya que son técnicos en electrónica y lo que me solicitaron es que encuentre un circuito que funcione así ellos me daban una mano en el armado del mismo.
Muchas gracias,
saludos!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 4, 2012)

Yamaki dijo:


> Quetal amigo, aqui todos estamos para brindarnos ayuda mutuaprimero que todo vamos por partes,  ese circuito no es el original de CEKIT como dicen yo me crie con CEKIT y lo que pasa es que era una revista Colombiana y no muchos conocen sus circuitos, como la Revista Elektor de España,  mira que el Mr. Electronico fue uno de mis grandes aprendizajes en Electronica  hoy en dia soy Ingeniero y Trabajo en la area de diseño en Yamaki gracias a CEKIT, que me encamino a dar mis primeros pasos en la Electronica asi que sigue adelante amigo.
> 
> Bueno vamos al grano  mira estas imagenes que contienen Lista de materiales, circuito original y PCB, compara tu circuito y mira que le falta o que esta mal
> 
> Cualquier duda que se te presente aqui mismo en este tema comentala no solo a una persona, dirijete a todos que si alguien conoce el tema te ayudara, este circuito funciona perfecto.



Interesante diagrama gracias por subirlo


----------



## francisco alvarez (Nov 14, 2012)

cuervokbza dijo:


> UUfff muchachos ! deberán disculparme !
> pero entre Analisis matemático 2 y mi locura congénita, mis neuronas no saben si son parte de mi cerebro o de una caldera industrial....
> Estuve viendo mi circuito (aún montado en protoboard) y el circuito q yo mismo postié unas pag atrás... y encontré las diferencias q (creo) están haciendo funcionar mal sus prototipos...
> deberán agregar estas cosas al circuito "Interruptor_aplauso"
> ...


,,,,,, este circuito terminad lo tienes ,, para qeu  lo postees ,,,te lo agradeceria ,, me hace falta para un proyecto de estudio y segun veo tu circuto es el mas apropiado que veo en la red



amigo este circuito que tienes ya montado ... tienes un diagrama o un plano para que postees gracias


----------



## skaedo (Dic 27, 2012)

Gracias a el que publico esto 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/prender-luz-sonido-aplauso-3491/index14.html

Me sirvió de mucho, en vez de la resistencia de 10k le agregue un potenciometro de 10k asi es mas preciso la sensibilidad.

Saludos!!!!!


----------



## sirenrike (Feb 5, 2013)

hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera q por favor si me pueden decir  cual es el esquema  q esta mejor elaborado y a la bes el q si funciona 
..se los agradecerse.....  


porfavor si pueden subirlo todo el proyecto en formato rar , estaría muy agradecido


----------



## MrTheSiker (Feb 6, 2013)

sirenrike dijo:


> hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera q por favor si me pueden decir  cual es el esquema  q esta mejor elaborado y a la bes el q si funciona
> ..se los agradecerse.....
> 
> 
> porfavor si pueden subirlo todo el proyecto en formato rar , estaría muy agradecido




Ya han subido un archivo comprimido (.rar) bastante completo en la primera pagina de este tema, pero si no te vale ese yo te aconsejaría el archivo que han subido en esa misma pagina en word es un circuito que tiene pinta de funcionar bien porque es sencillo (solo dos amplificadores operacionales con filtro paso banda y dos biestables R-S para la conmutación del relé y que se quede en un estado) prueba a montarlo en Protoboard y a ver que tal va. 

Un saludo.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hola a todos, me gustaría saber si me pueden ayudar con este circuito.
Ya lo armé en el protoboard y todo, con la diferencia que a la salida del 4013 le puse un led con una resistencia para ver si respondía adecuadamente. Allí todo bien, pero cuando lo conecto al transistor y de este al relé, no funciona nada. Ya probé con cambiar el 2n2222 por un bd139 pero tampoco funciono.

Hasta hace poco lo probaba solamente con aplausos y ninguna respuesta daba, pero se me ocurrió silbarle al micrófono y allí si pude activar el relé. ¿Alguien sabe lo que esta pasando?¿Nadie ha tenido el mismo problema?

Saludos!!


----------



## MrTheSiker (Feb 10, 2013)

Tu problema es que el filtro paso solamente deja pasar al amplificador frecuencias altas, incluso mas que el aplauso, prueba a cambiar los valores de ls condensadores del filtro a ver si solucionas.

Saludos!


----------



## sakis st (Feb 10, 2013)

hola amigos
Ver este circuito Intelligent Clap Switch

saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 10, 2013)

MrTheSiker dijo:


> Tu problema es que el filtro paso solamente deja pasar al amplificador frecuencias altas, incluso mas que el aplauso, prueba a cambiar los valores de ls condensadores del filtro a ver si solucionas.
> 
> Saludos!



Intente cambiando los condensadores que están con el 741 como bien lo has mencionado, pero tampoco hay resultados  .
Sigue sin activarse el rele, solo lo consigo al silvar el micrófono (no es muy grande, lo saque de un teléfono antiguo). Mañana iré a comprarme otro, tal ves sea por que no tiene la impedancia necesaria. Ahí les cuento como me fue.



sakis st dijo:


> hola amigos
> Ver este circuito Intelligent Clap Switch
> 
> saludos



Gracias por compartirnos esta información 
No conocía el PIC 12F629CP,
Saudos!


----------



## maxi1330 (Feb 11, 2013)

sakis st dijo:


> hola amigos
> Ver este circuito Intelligent Clap Switch
> 
> saludos



sakis st lo armastes?


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ya soluciones mi problema, era efectivamente el microfono :S
En cuanto pueda haré un post con fotos para mostrar como quedo mi versión.
Saludos!


----------



## janston (Abr 16, 2013)

buenas gente, acabo de terminar este circuito. Me basé en uno que me pasó mi tío y le hice unos arreglitos. Este con dos palmadas activa y con una desactiva el relé. Según livewire funciona jaja. Lo probé con una fuente de alterna de 500mv a 300hz en lugar de micrófono.

en unos días me pongo a armarlo y les cuento qué onda


----------



## juanelo1 (Abr 23, 2013)

Hola que tal, soy nuevo en la electrónica y me agrado mucho este circuito y me preguntaba si me podían pasar el circuito impreso para realizarlo en mis tiempos libre


----------



## Pelelalo (Jun 13, 2013)

juanelo1 dijo:


> Hola que tal, soy nuevo en la electrónica y me agrado mucho este circuito y me preguntaba si me podían pasar el circuito impreso para realizarlo en mis tiempos libre



Juanelo búscalo que está en el hilo.



Buenas, he armado el circuito propuesto en el hilo y funciona a las mil maravillas. PERO un alumno me propuso otro más simplificado y lo hemos armado. El circuito no funciona bien, pues en ocasiones se enciende y apaga con una palmada, pero en otras ocasiones debes hacer un montón de intentos.

El circuito es este:







He pensado en poner un condensador entre la salida del 555 y el Clk (14) del 4017, por si lo que pasa es que recibe pulsos rápidos. También estamos probando a cambiar la resistencia en serie al micro de 10k bajando valores hasta 1k.

¿QUé les parece?


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Jun 14, 2013)

Creó haber hecho un cto parecido pero en lugar del cd4017 con un ff, y el problema es que el micrófono no te da un pulso cuadrado que te serviría para de un pulso en la salida del 555. Y así prender y apagar, creo que deberías buscar que te un pulso por aplauso, prueba con una compuerta


----------



## Pelelalo (Jun 14, 2013)

No es mala idea, un schmitt trigger o disparador podía haber funcionado mejor.
Gracias, voy a ver si lo diseño.

PD: PRobe con el condensador, y el resultado fue un apagado momentaneo para luego quedarse prendido. Probé con la resistencia y la diferencia tampoco es mucha. Creo que como proyecto para el alumno ha estado bien, pero es necesario el uso de transistores tal y como hice en el circuito propuesto por el hilo.


----------

